# India Martínez amenaza por twitter a INCEL por su comentario en una foto



## Ikkyu (19 Oct 2022)

Parece que le afectó bastante el comentario de un anonimo



















Unai es forero seguro

Brvtal..


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (19 Oct 2022)

HOLA UNAI SE QUE NOS LEES


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (19 Oct 2022)

Unai está en mi casa.

Enviado desde mi OLIVETTI LINEA-98


----------



## LionelHutz (19 Oct 2022)

Pues ojo que no acabe entre rejas.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (19 Oct 2022)

Sexualizacion y codificación al contado


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (19 Oct 2022)

Burbujero premium.


----------



## aventurero artritico (19 Oct 2022)

os imagináis que un hombre le diga a una mujer te llevabas una hostia?

ya tendría todas las asociaciones de irene denunciándole por amenazas y a saber que más


----------



## Javier.Finance (19 Oct 2022)

Se ha borrado la cuenta de twitter? xD


----------



## EC83 (19 Oct 2022)

Si no te gusta ver las redes de esas tipas, qué haces viéndolas?
A mí me parece que tiene un físico increíble para esa edad. El resto me la pela


----------



## thefuckingfury (19 Oct 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> Pues ojo que no acabe entre rejas.



Ha empezado bien: "me parece". Está expresando una opinión y no le dice directamente que sea eso.


----------



## Educo Gratis (19 Oct 2022)

Una buena hostia dice... tu que hostias vas a dar, si no eres capaz ni de matar una mosca. Que valiente eres creyendote tus películas de Hollywood.


----------



## AnarcoLibertario (19 Oct 2022)

BROOTAL


----------



## Murray's (19 Oct 2022)

Quien es esta tia? Y porqué debe preocuparnos su vida?


----------



## Knight who says ni (19 Oct 2022)

Ella pregunta, él contesta. No veo el problema. Si no quieres que te contesten no preguntes.

A mí nunca me soltará una bordería nadie en redes sociales por preguntar en pelotas tirado en unas piedras que qué tal me sienta el cumpleaños.


----------



## emperador_zar (19 Oct 2022)

Ju suis Unai


----------



## jolu (19 Oct 2022)

A Unai lo conozco, pero ¿Quien es India Martínez?


----------



## thefuckingfury (19 Oct 2022)

Educo Gratis dijo:


> Una buena hostia dice... tu que hostias vas a dar, si no eres capaz ni de matar una mosca. Que valiente eres creyendote tus películas de Hollywood.



Lo de la hostia sí puede ser delito de amenazas o coacción.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Oct 2022)

ignore si tengo sitio libre


----------



## K... (19 Oct 2022)

Jajajajajajaja forero seguro.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Oct 2022)

*ACOPAP : presuntas cuentas en Paraisos Fiscales hoy " SOCIALISTAS " de la PSOE *



*Gonzalez 290 M -- Maragall 167 M -- Solana 80 Millones *








*Los primeros del ranking de #ElParaisoDeLasTentaciones* t.me/acodap/3198 3.4K viewsOct 19 at 10:24








ACOPAP : cuentas en Paraisos Fiscales | hoy " SOCIALISTAS " de la PSOE => || Gonzalez 290 M -- Maragall 167 M -- Solana 80 Millones --


ACOPAP : presuntas cuentas en Paraisos Fiscales hoy " SOCIALISTAS " de la PSOE Gonzalez 290 M -- Maragall 167 M -- Solana 80 Millones Los primeros del ranking de #ElParaisoDeLasTentaciones t.me/acodap/3198 3.4K viewsOct 19 at 10:24...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ULTRAPACO (19 Oct 2022)

JJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJO KE WUENO HOSTIAS

lo han baneado vaya mierda


----------



## pepe01 (19 Oct 2022)

Unai, manifiéstate!!


----------



## El Arquetas (19 Oct 2022)

Ella habrá quedado como dios ante su legión de pagafantas y amiguis defendiendola, pero luego se va a chutar 20 pastillas para relajar el culo y poder seguir normal otro día mas


----------



## Charlatan (19 Oct 2022)

india haciendo el indio......nada nuevo.........


----------



## Charbonnier (19 Oct 2022)

Eres más basta que una cama de piedras


----------



## AmericanSamoa (19 Oct 2022)

Tomas un hilo de Foroprogres y vas y lo fotocopias aquí, ¿no? Con dos cojones:



https://forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=9282714



No llenes Burbuja con mierda refrita de ese foro.


----------



## jabalino (19 Oct 2022)

Unai, le acabas de preñar el nvcleo.


----------



## elena francis (19 Oct 2022)

Melafo.


----------



## Al-paquia (19 Oct 2022)

Unai semos todes


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (19 Oct 2022)

Jajaja brvtal ronda de bofetadas. Unai Azpurua, leyenda viva.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (19 Oct 2022)

Que hostia va a dar esa con esos bracines.


----------



## CANCERVERO (19 Oct 2022)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> Unai está en mi casa.
> 
> Enviado desde mi OLIVETTI LINEA-98



Pues haz el favor de quitar los guijarros del jardin, se le clavan en los huesecillos.


----------



## Dodoritos (19 Oct 2022)

Quién habrá tirado a una cerda al mar para que acabe varada en la orilla? Hay que hacer una denuncia al Seprona!


----------



## Fornicious Jr (19 Oct 2022)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> Unai está en mi casa.
> 
> Enviado desde mi OLIVETTI LINEA-98



Si nos tocan a uno, nos tocan a todos 

Ni uno menos

Ninguna agresión sin respuesta


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (19 Oct 2022)

Nuevo héroe del foro


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (19 Oct 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> JJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJO KE WUENO HOSTIAS
> 
> lo han baneado vaya mierda




La aplicación de los ofendiditos.

Y eso que no le puso también que parece un travelo.


Unai uno di noi.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (19 Oct 2022)

Guarra y peleona


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Oct 2022)

TODALES TODAS LAS NOTICIAS FAMOSOS E "INFLUENCERS"
SON ACTORES OBVIAMENTE



Y PAGAN POR HACER SU PAPEL Y QUE HABLEIS DE ELLOS
MIENTRAS HABLAIS DE SUS ROLES OS QUEDAIS SIN LUZ 


*ACODAP PRESUENTAS CUENTAS.*


*SUPREMO - PSOE - PERIODISTAS ANA PASTOR Y ANTONIO FERRERAS *

















EMERITO DEL TRIBUNAL SUMPREMO TS --- 12 MILLONES DE EUROS

PSOE - CARGO DE UNION EUROPEISTA FEDERALISTA DE ESPAÑA - 80 MILLONES 

​


----------



## Fornicious Jr (19 Oct 2022)

EC83 dijo:


> Si no te gusta ver las redes de esas tipas, qué haces viéndolas?
> A mí me parece que tiene un físico increíble para esa edad. El resto me la pela



No puedes vivir debajo de una piedra 

Aunque no la sigas el algoritmo te mostrará la foto en el for you 
El huff, público o similar hará un artículo sobre la foto y el algoritmo se encargará de dar a la foto más visibilidad 
Algún colega la seguirá y hará rt, like o dejará un comentario y el algoritmo de Twitter pensará que te puede interesar ver la puta foto
Alguien de tu familia la seguirá 
Alguien te pondrá la puta foto en los innumerables grupos de WhatsApp a los que la vida social te obliga a estar
...


----------



## Salsa_rosa (19 Oct 2022)

G00000000d pieces


----------



## Paulino (19 Oct 2022)

No haber preguntado.


----------



## vegahermosa (19 Oct 2022)

cada dia mas mojigatos los chavales en vez de pedirla que desvele la fruta del arbol prohibido a criticarla


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (19 Oct 2022)

EC83 dijo:


> Si no te gusta ver las redes de esas tipas, qué haces viéndolas?
> A mí me parece que tiene un físico increíble para esa edad. El resto me la pela



Un caballo pura sangre de carreras también lo tiene.


Enviado desde mi OLIVETTI LINEA-98


----------



## Fornicious Jr (19 Oct 2022)

De mayor quiero ser como unai, el primo del hombre de Alabama


----------



## Charo afgana (19 Oct 2022)

UNAI

Da la cara,

sabemos que eres forero.


----------



## fran83 (19 Oct 2022)

Economía...


----------



## Sonico (19 Oct 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> HOLA UNAI SE QUE NOS LEES



Estaría bien. Pero esas expresiones no son muy burbujeras que digamos. Lo de "warra suprema" y los términos usados no me suenan. 
Pero lo que expresa UNAI sí que es muy de Burbuja.


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (19 Oct 2022)

Lo más curioso de todo y que explica que estemos como estamos en decadencia total como sociedad, es la respuesta,...
Las mujeres españolas son hombres en cuerpo de mujer, y no hay nada más repugnante y poco femenino que eso.
¿Pensaís que una tia sería capaz de tumbar de una hostia a cualquier hombre medio por pequeño que sea?
Viven en una realidad tan paralela, que asombra, luego ocurren cosas como lo de ucrania, y salen TODAS CORRIENDO a otro país.


----------



## Komanche O_o (19 Oct 2022)

Le ha dado duro al pajillero INCEL....


----------



## Busher (19 Oct 2022)

Insulta mejor que un argentino.


----------



## Sonico (19 Oct 2022)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> Unai está en mi casa.
> 
> Enviado desde mi OLIVETTI LINEA-98



*TODOS SOMOS UNAI.*


----------



## Antisocialista (19 Oct 2022)

Para que pregunta si no le va a gustar la respuesta


----------



## geremi (19 Oct 2022)

Pues que no se ponga el nombre real o que no vaya poniendo esos mensajes... hay que ser tolili.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (19 Oct 2022)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> Lo más curioso de todo y que explica que estemos como estamos en decadencia total como sociedad, es la respuesta,...
> Las mujeres españolas son hombres en cuerpo de mujer, y no hay nada más repugnante y poco femenino que eso.
> ¿Pensaís que una tia sería capaz de tumbar de una hostia a cualquier hombre medio por pequeño que sea?
> Viven en una realidad tan paralela, que asombra, luego ocurren cosas como lo de ucrania, y salen TODAS CORRIENDO a otro país.



Qué hombres? Los hombres nos batimos el cobre dialéctico y ponemos a prueba nuestra agudeza. Una choni calatrava con el arroz pasao es la que amenaza con violencia física (detrás de un ordenador) y en los comentarios hay más. Ningún hombre, todas chonis. Esto demuestra que albergan mucha más bilis y agresividad, especialmente cuando el varón muestra superioridad racional.


----------



## xvdlkdqyromj (19 Oct 2022)

Todos somos UNAI
(y querríamos estar dentro de India)


----------



## MAESE PELMA (19 Oct 2022)

lo bueno de las gitanas es que te amenazan directamente con sana violencia física y no dicen cosas como "te vamo a denuncial, he puehto er tuí en mano de mi abogao" tan típico de las bigotudas españolas


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (19 Oct 2022)

los amantes de teruel...


----------



## notengodeudas (19 Oct 2022)

Con esas piedras pronto se levantará su muro


----------



## Descuernacabras (19 Oct 2022)

Parece que le han bajado un poco el ego a la exhibicionista mujera jeje.

Mis respetos por Unai, tengas el nick que tengas aquí.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (19 Oct 2022)

Le tenía que haber dicho que estaba muy vieja para eso.


----------



## coscorron (19 Oct 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> Pues ojo que no acabe entre rejas.



Solamente por comentar ya corre mucho riesgo así que por lo menos echate unas risas ...


----------



## Pailarocas (19 Oct 2022)

Que se ande con cuidado Unai, que los gitanos son muy vengativos.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (19 Oct 2022)

Me he abierto una cuenta en Twitter solo para contestarle… Joder, no puede ser real..

edito:Ni dos horas me ha durado la cuenta que me he hecho en twitter, si fuera marrón no habria pasado y además lo pagaría yo. Hora de huir??.


----------



## txusky_g (19 Oct 2022)

Ikkyu dijo:


> Parece que le afectó bastante el comentario de un anonimo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1233109
> 
> ...



Para qué preguntará si le puede no gustar la respuesta.


----------



## Matriz_81 (19 Oct 2022)

En FC todavía queda gente competente:

"_Ella sabe lo que va a conseguir con esas fotos, que es un mayor estatus = más posibilidades de patrocinios y diferentes negocios, competir con otras tipas, subidas de ego momentáneas que la hagan creerse especial y por último, polvetes o relaciones con tíos del top 20% . Que es en quien puede pensar cuando sube esas fotos, si por ella fuera, créeme, el 80% de la paja morrallera masculina los querría para que dieran like y pusieran el típico comentario adulador copia y pega. Pero algo más que eso le molestaría.


¿Solución? Ni dar like, ni poner comentarios de este tipo que se ven por doquier, lo único que hace un hombre así es denigrarse y aumentar la brecha entre el endiosamiento femenino y la valía masculina:


Que mirada más bonita que boca que todo
Eres increíble todo lo haces increíble_".

1QueEstéLibre (autor del texto).

" *Instagram es el puticlub bien visto por la sociedad*". 
MuscleBoY (autor de la frase).


----------



## EnergiaLibre (19 Oct 2022)

Parece que la silicona aguanta firme el paso de los años. No obstante melafo y la tiro al mar a ver si flota.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (19 Oct 2022)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> Lo más curioso de todo y que explica que estemos como estamos en decadencia total como sociedad, es la respuesta,...
> Las mujeres españolas son hombres en cuerpo de mujer, y no hay nada más repugnante y poco femenino que eso.
> ¿Pensaís que una tia sería capaz de tumbar de una hostia a cualquier hombre medio por pequeño que sea?
> Viven en una realidad tan paralela, que asombra, luego ocurren cosas como lo de ucrania, y salen TODAS CORRIENDO a otro país.



Te lo corrijo: “realidad para LELAS”


----------



## Muchachitoviejo (19 Oct 2022)

Hombre, lo de tomar el sol sobre cantos rodados sugiere bajo IQ. Lo de amenazar por twiter de "dar una buena hostia" mientras se acusa al otro de ser "muy valiente por twiter" lo confirma.







No sabía que India era un nombre propio. ¿existirá Paquistán como nombre de niño?


----------



## Punitivum (19 Oct 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> os imagináis que un hombre le diga a una mujer te llevabas una hostia?
> 
> ya tendría todas las asociaciones de irene denunciándole por amenazas y a saber que más








Que un hombre español nativo heterosexual, si el hombre en cuestión fuese marroquí, esas mismas que nombra mirarían a otro lado. Hable ustec con propiedad.


----------



## Orooo (19 Oct 2022)

Menuda nutricion


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (19 Oct 2022)

¿Pero no habíamos quedado que lo de cosificar el cuerpo femenino estaba muy mal?.


----------



## Abrojo (19 Oct 2022)

UNAI UNO DI NOI


----------



## larry_83 (19 Oct 2022)

Amenaza de violencia de género, ah que ella es mujer entonces no es nada....


----------



## Fornicious Jr (19 Oct 2022)

Por si alguien quiere ponerse a unai como avatar


----------



## cuasi-pepito (19 Oct 2022)

Cuando tenia mi madre 37 yo tenía 15...hace eso mi madre y se me cae la cara de verguenza.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (19 Oct 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> Pues ojo que no acabe entre rejas.



Nuncafollista de su Doritocueva al trullo. La muerte en vida para chavales así.


----------



## Abrojo (19 Oct 2022)

Una de las cosas que más las saca de quicio es preguntarles que cuánto tiempo lleva hormonándose y cuándo empezó la transición a mujer


----------



## mvpower (19 Oct 2022)

Anda que la respuesta barriobajera de la egiptana Paria de la India, sin duda a la altura de sus repugnantes genes. 
Esa es la verdadera foto de quien es en realidad.


----------



## poppom (19 Oct 2022)

A ejercer de masajista
Taluec


----------



## Vanatico (19 Oct 2022)




----------



## Gigatr0n (19 Oct 2022)

¿Quien es esa zorra?


----------



## Jonny Favourite (19 Oct 2022)

Si no te gustan las respuestas no formules las preguntas...

Parece que a la princesa le han bajado de golpe 10 puntos de divismo. De ahí su reacción, más propia de un descargador de Mercamadrid(con todos mis respetos por ellos) que de una celebrity.

Memento mori India lo que seas


----------



## Máximo Décimo Hispanio (19 Oct 2022)

sinceramente, no se que esperan, menuda generacion de endiosadas por las redes sociales, basura mujeres, lo mas lucirse en unas fotos, cabeza poca no, ninguna


----------



## Pailarocas (19 Oct 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Por si alguien quiere ponerse a unai como avatar
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1233187



joder, este es primo del paleto @Paletik "Paletov" Pasha , tienen la misma masa muscular que un grillo, pero una cabeza bien amueblada.


----------



## mvpower (19 Oct 2022)

Parias de la India fuera de España ya


----------



## Azrael_II (19 Oct 2022)

Quién ha sido


----------



## Sr. Breve (19 Oct 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> Si no te gustan las respuestas no formules las preguntas...
> 
> Parece que a la princesa le han bajado de golpe 10 puntos de divismo. De ahí su reacción, más propia de un descargador de Mercamadrid(con todos mis respetos por ellos) que de una celebrity.
> 
> Memento mori India lo que seas



this

le ha jodido UN HUEVO

jojo

porque estén buenas ya se creen que son la divinidad pura

PUES NO

bravo por Inai


----------



## jaimitoabogado (19 Oct 2022)

Esta chica es tonta , acaba de resaltar a ojos de todo el mundo un comentario acertado que la deja en mal lugar.....


----------



## nraheston (19 Oct 2022)

Muchachitoviejo dijo:


> Hombre, lo de tomar el sol sobre cantos rodados sugiere bajo IQ. Lo de amenazar por twiter de "dar una buena hostia" mientras se acusa al otro de ser "muy valiente por twiter" lo confirma.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En realidad se llama Jenifer Jessica Martínez, pero ella se puso a sí misma India como nombre artístico.








India Martínez - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Panzerfaust (19 Oct 2022)

"Te llevabas una hostia" dice la subnormal, qué subidas y empoderadas están, se piensan que eso de ir dando hostias por ahi es una cosa al alcance de cualquiera


----------



## Murray's (19 Oct 2022)

Es mora no???


----------



## hijodeputin (19 Oct 2022)

La puta esa es el ejemplo de lo que es la española en el siglo XXI(iba a decir en 2022, pero la cosa ya viene de largo). Todas las desgracias de la sociedad española sintetizadas en una persona. Porque yo lo valgo, si no te gusta te jodes y ni se te ocurra rechistar, hasta los 50 viviendo como si tuviera 20 etc etc

Por cierto, los que decis que está buena, no, no lo está.







tipica genética choni española. Metro sesenta y poco, le cuesta horrores adelgazar para verse asi

Buena genética, Alessandra Ambrosio, 1.77 m


----------



## Murray's (19 Oct 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Por si alguien quiere ponerse a unai como avatar
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1233187




Si le quitas el pelo se parece un colega que creo es virgen,


----------



## Murray's (19 Oct 2022)

mvpower dijo:


> Anda que la respuesta barriobajera de la egiptana Paria de la India, sin duda a la altura de sus repugnantes genes.
> Esa es la verdadera foto de quien es en realidad.




Es,de egipto?

La hacia tunecina


----------



## NXT (19 Oct 2022)

Se expone a la opinión pública, pero realmente sólo quiere críticas positivas y halagos que le suban el ego, como casi todas las attw de las redes sociales. No toleran otra cosa, y esta persona en especial lo maneja muy mal recurriendo a amenazas con violencia física.


----------



## Murray's (19 Oct 2022)

NXT dijo:


> Se expone a la opinión pública, pero realmente sólo quiere críticas positivas y halagos que le suban el ego, como casi todas las attw de las redes sociales. No toleran otra cosa.




Y eso que el chaval es bastante caballeroso

Ni le dice fea, ni gorda ni vieja


Dile a una mujer gorda o fea es lo que más les jode


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (19 Oct 2022)

Un genio con todas las letras, verdades como puños.


----------



## Vanatico (19 Oct 2022)

nraheston dijo:


> En realidad se llama Jenifer Jessica Martínez, pero ella se puso a sí misma India como nombre artístico.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jenifer Jessica... la madre se lució.
Si al final todo cuadra.


----------



## Otrasvidas (19 Oct 2022)

Hay que ser gilipollas para realizar un comentario como ese en la red social de una española, de la hernia del amor y, encima, famosa. Esas fotos zorreando con comentarios abiertos son Honeypots de manual. La amiga con anchura de huesos de Irene Moncerda mostrando escote en Tiktok lo que persigue es eso exactamente, tratando de pillar a un pobre diablo al que estigmatizar y, de paso, reclamar más "recursos para combatir el machizmo".


----------



## Soundblaster (19 Oct 2022)

que la denuncie por amenazas


----------



## mvpower (19 Oct 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Es,de egipto?
> 
> La hacia tunecina



Semos los egiptanos parias de la India, sus benimos a España en son de paz, no sus robaremos y aremos el vien ayá donde ballamooo, semos cultos y nos encanta el cobre y también el oroo
Semos muu vuena jente, intelijentes no armamos sus foyones ni nos peleamos a navajazos, semos mu trabajadores, nos kedaremo en España miles de años.


----------



## gpm (19 Oct 2022)

@Unaimad eres un héroe


----------



## Ancient Warrior (19 Oct 2022)

No entiendo porque que a una verdad como un puño de un tío random ...le ponen el título de Incel .... también por más que sea verdad lo de atte whore ...el tío se mete en su puta página a decir esto ...so la foto fuera en otro sitio lo acepto pero es su página y que suba lo que quiera....de que nos asombramos hoy en día ? Peor tik Tok las crías de 14 años.

Pensé que era insta y es Twitter .. aún así es su página oficial


----------



## Llorón (19 Oct 2022)

Ikkyu dijo:


> Parece que le afectó bastante el comentario de un anonimo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1233109
> 
> ...



Si no existiesen las leyes hembristas que tenemos en España y tuviéramos igualdad real en el momento que le "pega una buena hostia" el tío se la devolvería y se le quitaría la chulería rápido.

Las señoras de 37 años deberían de actuar como mujeres y no como niñatas barriobajeras de 15 años.


----------



## Raedero (19 Oct 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Melafo.



Pero con HIRA PORZINESCA.

Página 3, gracias a Dios.

Foromaricones no defrauda.


----------



## Sr. Breve (19 Oct 2022)

nraheston dijo:


> En realidad se llama Jenifer Jessica Martínez, pero ella se puso a sí misma India como nombre artístico.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jaja

la yeny-yesi


----------



## Adelaido (19 Oct 2022)

Unai es un futbolista de puta madre q tenemos en la selección.


----------



## SPQR (19 Oct 2022)

¿Qué nick usa el tal Unai en el foro?


----------



## Teofrasto (19 Oct 2022)

Enhorabuena al señor aizpurua, lo que dice es cierto , pero con las leyes de este país estercolero feminazi, nunca se sabe, aunque ella luego lo amenaza con darle una paliza


----------



## McLovin (19 Oct 2022)

Pues Unai tiene razón. Con 37 años ya no tienes edad para andar exhibiéndote en público buscando tu chute de dopamina, de aplausitos y de likeitos, es patético. 

Por cierto, no sabía ni quién era esta tía, lo he tenido que buscar en Google.


----------



## Ritalapollera (19 Oct 2022)

EC83 dijo:


> Si no te gusta ver las redes de esas tipas, qué haces viéndolas?
> A mí me parece que tiene un físico increíble para esa edad. El resto me la pela



Planchabragas detected

Por lametacones como tú estamos como estamos...no podéis ser más SUBNORMALES 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Otrasvidas (19 Oct 2022)

Todas estas guarrillas Mainstream están al servicio de quienes están y eso de mostrar la adhesión a la Agenda de la forma que sea da muchos puntos.


----------



## Sr. Breve (19 Oct 2022)

señores

no le demos tanta importancia a las tías que están buenas

solo están mejor para follarlas respecto a las feas, nada más

ni son mejores ni suelen serlo como personas

el puto poder que tienen y el status al que pueden llegar sólo por el hecho de estar buenas, manda huevos, y encima ni puedes toserles

NO SON DIOSAS COJONES, suelen ser una putas endiosadas que no es lo mismo

habría que mandarlas a la mierda a todas por exhibicionistas y sacar ventaja por algo que no se han ganado


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (19 Oct 2022)

El empoderamiento femenino es ser puta


----------



## Scardanelli (19 Oct 2022)

¿Por qué os metéis tanto con las _pootes_? No hacen nada malo...


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (19 Oct 2022)

Otra ramera de Babilonia


----------



## rondo (19 Oct 2022)

Ikkyu dijo:


> Parece que le afectó bastante el comentario de un anonimo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1233109
> 
> ...



Una mujer puede amenazar con una hostia a un hombre,que lo haga un hombre verás,puta gitana


----------



## rondo (19 Oct 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> os imagináis que un hombre le diga a una mujer te llevabas una hostia?
> 
> ya tendría todas las asociaciones de irene denunciándole por amenazas y a saber que más



Lo llaman higuarda


----------



## nraheston (19 Oct 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> Pues Unai tiene razón. Con 37 años ya no tienes edad para andar exhibiéndote en público buscando tu chute de dopamina, de aplausitos y de likeitos, es patético.
> 
> Por cierto, no sabía ni quién era esta tía, lo he tenido que buscar en Google.



Usa como buscador Brave, Qwant, Swisscows, Startpage, Duckduckgo.......... el que quieras, pero nada de Google


----------



## artemisaxx (19 Oct 2022)

Que vida más triste tiene el Unai la palla esa que se saque las fotos donde kiera


----------



## rondo (19 Oct 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> os imagináis que un hombre le diga a una mujer te llevabas una hostia?
> 
> ya tendría todas las asociaciones de irene denunciándole por amenazas y a saber que más



Y los planchabragas aplaudiendo a la zorra


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (19 Oct 2022)

Unai Wins


----------



## randomizer (19 Oct 2022)

OJOCUIDAO, no dice que ELLA le daría una hostia, dice que él se llevaría una hostia.

Todos sabemos que la hostia se la darían sus PRIMOS, y eso "siendo amable", sin serlo a lo mejor le endosan un par de mojás o de plomos.

Aunque la HERNIA se vista de seda, HERNIA se queda.


----------



## Bernaldo (19 Oct 2022)

ya sabemos el alias tuitero de bilbainadas...


----------



## Antiparticula (19 Oct 2022)

India pide opnión.

Unai le da su opinión bien poderada y justificada.

E india responde con una amenaza de violencia.


----------



## rondo (19 Oct 2022)




----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (19 Oct 2022)

Los más viejos de burbuja recordaréis que antiguamente se repartirán carnets de hijo de puta. Todavía algún forero lo tiene en el avatar.

Unai se merece uno 

Enviado desde mi moto g41 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Euron G. (19 Oct 2022)

"Attentionwhore de manual".

Y no hay mucho más en esta triste historia.


----------



## Anka Motz (19 Oct 2022)

nraheston dijo:


> En realidad se llama Jenifer Jessica Martínez, pero ella se puso a sí misma India como nombre artístico.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Su primera actuación fue en 1998 en el programa televisivo Veo, veo, presentado por Teresa Rabal, donde quedó como una de las finalistas......


----------



## Covaleda (19 Oct 2022)

Una caña y un pincho de tortilla para Unai, niño. Pero ya!


----------



## Ds_84 (19 Oct 2022)

Ikkyu dijo:


> Parece que le afectó bastante el comentario de un anonimo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1233109
> 
> ...



Obvio que es forero Unai.

The ECB's Purifying Fire 

Este es forero fijisisismo hahahha


----------



## Bernaldo (19 Oct 2022)

no es buena idea meterse con la hernia de naide


----------



## rondo (19 Oct 2022)

nraheston dijo:


> En realidad se llama Jenifer Jessica Martínez, pero ella se puso a sí misma India como nombre artístico.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jennifer Jessica doble nombre de choni


----------



## ComTrololo (19 Oct 2022)

Es Cordosiesa, es lo normal (tipazo y respuesta). Lo unico que ojo al caneo de la India que puede ser verdadero, si no tengo mal entendido es de las palmeras, uno de los barrios chunguillos de Cordoba.


----------



## rondo (19 Oct 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Planchabragas detected
> 
> Por lametacones como tú estamos como estamos...no podéis ser más SUBNORMALES
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



Esta gentuza debería ser castrada


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (19 Oct 2022)

¡¡¡JAJAJAJA...!!! BUENÍSIMO. Sin duda es forero.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (19 Oct 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


> Con esas piedras pronto se levantará su muro



¿Levantará? El muro ya se levantó hace años, mira sino la jeta que tiene.


----------



## Tigershark (19 Oct 2022)

Las verdades ofenden , me parece bien que los tios empiecen a dejar de endiosar a charos .Si la mayoría no se vendiera tan barato habria hostias por tener macho.


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (19 Oct 2022)

Pues estos dos tienen algunas posibilidades más (no muchas) de follársela que cualquiera de los babosos que la han llamado guapa.


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (19 Oct 2022)

Pues estos dos tienen algunas posibilidades más (no muchas) de follársela que cualquiera de los babosos que la han llamado guapa.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (19 Oct 2022)

rondo dijo:


> Jennifer Jessica doble nombre de choni



Choni al cuadrado.

Enviado desde mi moto g41 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mxmanu (19 Oct 2022)

Pues no ha dicho ninguna mentira pero.. 

Yo le daba un pollazo que la dejaba temblando de placer


----------



## rondo (19 Oct 2022)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Choni al cuadrado.
> 
> Enviado desde mi moto g41 mediante Tapatalk



Si


----------



## Antisocialista (19 Oct 2022)

La mujer es como el chicle, cuanto mas las pisas más se te pegan


----------



## Tigershark (19 Oct 2022)

Creo que las nuevas generaciones lo tienen mas claros que los que en mi caso rondamos la cuarentena , que el feminismo nos llevó de por medio y todavía andamos apijotaos.


----------



## notengodeudas (19 Oct 2022)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> ¿Levantará? El muro ya se levantó hace años, mira sino la jeta que tiene.



Para serte honesto, no le miré la cara


----------



## BogadeAriete (19 Oct 2022)

¿Y quien coño es esa pverca? Gostosa si, pero pverca, como dice Unai con 37 si no has parido eres un jodido cubo de semen sin utilidad


----------



## François (19 Oct 2022)

thefuckingfury dijo:


> Ha empezado bien: "me parece". Está expresando una opinión y no le dice directamente que sea eso.



En Facebook te banean igual aunque digas "me parece" al empezar. No son racionales los censores.


----------



## Dan Daly (19 Oct 2022)

Tu sabes mucho de putas, conociendo a tu madre.
Por cierto, mándame de una vez tu dirección, que cansas. Venga, que esperas?


----------



## CommiePig (19 Oct 2022)

Unai esta en mi casa..

yo soy Unai,...







no soy Unai, es una coña de una peli de culto, en la que tratan de defender a su héroe, Espartaco, reconociendo ante sus captores que ellos son al que buscan


----------



## Silluzollope (19 Oct 2022)

Dudo que ella haya entendido lo de low IQ, attentionwhore o dopamina. Como mucho que le ha llamado warra.


----------



## CommiePig (19 Oct 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> El empoderamiento femenino es ser puta



has derruido todo el feminismo progre del siglo XXI, en una sola frase


----------



## 917 (19 Oct 2022)

Más le dolería la hostia que se llevaría el incel éste si se lo dijera a la cara.
La tía es gitana y no se corta un pelo.


----------



## LangostaPaco (19 Oct 2022)

Jojojo que buena


----------



## Bye Felicia (19 Oct 2022)

Me encanta verlas rabiar cuando no les hacen el pertinente caso que buscan.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (19 Oct 2022)

CommiePig dijo:


> has derruido todo el feminismo progre del siglo XXI, en una sola frase



Tds pts


----------



## Elsexy (19 Oct 2022)

Verdades coma templos


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (19 Oct 2022)

Otra ramera de Babilonia


----------



## Charles70 (19 Oct 2022)

Dos cositas, como dice el del anuncio.

La tipa es de las Palmeras, quien sea o haya vivido en Cordoba ya sabe por dónde van los tiros.

Y segundo lleva haciendo la tira de años Capoeira muy en serio. De hecho me quiere sonar que se casó con su entrenador. 

No sé cómo andará ahora de entrenamiento porque imagino que tendrá menos tiempo. Pero que la tía se curra al tirillas ese tenedlo por seguro. Es más me gustaría ver a más de un flipadillo de los de aquí delante de esta tía. Ya habéis visto la reacción, muy de su barrio.

Personalmente no me cae bien, por eso mismo que ha hecho, va de princesita y no puede disimular su educación. Una pena porque canta bonito, pero con detalles así lo pierde todo. 

Hala, ahora poneos a gusto de vacilar lo machotes que sois y que no os duraría ni dos segundos. Jajajaja.


----------



## 121 (19 Oct 2022)

Han cambiado ser madre de familia y la reina de su hogar por levantar muchas pollas para satisfacer sus inseguridades, su necesidad de validación externa y todo lo que una familia les hubiera dado, claro que cada año que pasa son más gallina vieja y menos pollas levantan 

Están castradas psíquicamente.


----------



## xicomalo (19 Oct 2022)

llamar "warra suprema" por una foto en Bikini , algunos parece que no salen de la cueva desde hace siglos jajajaja de verdad que patéticos


----------



## CommiePig (19 Oct 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Tds pts



casi Tds pts


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (19 Oct 2022)

Es forero fijo jajajajaja, se le nota un huevo.


----------



## CommiePig (19 Oct 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> llamar "warra suprema" por una foto en Bikini , algunos parece que no salen de la cueva desde hace siglos jajajaja de verdad que patéticos



tu eres más de alentar, que el ejercito rojo continúe violando a ucranianas inocentes

xicomalote, vuelve a tu doricueva de follagenocidas


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (19 Oct 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> llamar "warra suprema" por una foto en Bikini , algunos parece que no salen de la cueva desde hace siglos jajajaja de verdad que patéticos



Y aquí tenemos a xicomalo, que ademas de ser un guarro hijo de la gran puta, es también un manginazo supremo.


----------



## Marvelita (19 Oct 2022)

Foto sexualizada y se molesta si le dicen algo sobre esa sexualización; soltando de paso el tipico discurso feminista y todo los topicos sobre el machismo, el cuerpo de la mujer, y tal y cual.

Hay que dejar de caer en estas trampas.


----------



## OxHxKx (19 Oct 2022)

Unai se la pasado 3 pueblos, ella será muchas cosas pero Unai es un cretino premium ...

Enviado desde mi NE2215 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (19 Oct 2022)

Un saludo, Unai. Y a olguuuuipi, también. Que seguro que ambos nos leen.


----------



## Coviban (19 Oct 2022)

Una esta en mi casa.


----------



## Taxis. (19 Oct 2022)

India, baja el tonito y pide disculpas a Unai, hombre…


----------



## Hippy Lollas (19 Oct 2022)

Pues cunado veáis las últimas fotos de la Brinni Espirs ...


----------



## DarkNight (19 Oct 2022)

Ikkyu dijo:


> Parece que le afectó bastante el comentario de un anonimo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1233109
> 
> ...



Dice la puta verdad Unai. Aunque sigue estando buena a su edad


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (19 Oct 2022)

En el fondo no le falta razon, con 37 tacos estaria mejor posando con un carrito de bebe que como si todavia tuviese 27 por muy bien que se conserve.


----------



## Lady_A (19 Oct 2022)

Repito, es un tio que huele bragas con 30 años cuando en los tiempos que el habla estaría derroido de trabajar desde los 12. Y no comentando machistadas por internet.


Tiene este careto y esta resentido porque el con 30 parece mas viejo que la gitana violenta con 5 años mas.

Lo suyo es envidia. Ni me lo quiero imaginar cuando se quede calvo.







No esta pa quejarse el chaval.



OxHxKx dijo:


> Unai se la pasado 3 pueblos, ella será muchas cosas pero Unai es un cretino premium ...
> 
> Enviado desde mi NE2215 mediante Tapatalk



Envidia.

Es que con esta cara imagina su pedazo "cuelpo divino"


----------



## fachacine (19 Oct 2022)

Ladrillo Mortal dijo:


> ¿Pero no habíamos quedado que lo de cosificar el cuerpo femenino estaba muy mal?.



Sí , salvo cuando es autocosificación. Vamos, que para ser puta y no cobrar...para eso prefiero ser decente.


----------



## Dj Puesto (19 Oct 2022)

Para tener 37 palos todavía tiene un buen empujón aunque las tetas seguramente sean de goma. Por lo demás Unai, uno di noi, grande.


----------



## deckard009 (19 Oct 2022)

¿Y a quien decíais que se había tirado esta para ser famosa? Es para un amigo y tal.


----------



## Lady_A (19 Oct 2022)

No, va repartiendo odio a gente famosa y trabajadora por internet porque debe tener serios problemas de autoestima y no quiere tratarse.

Es decir, tiene una vida de mierda.

Nadie tiene que pagar sus frustraciones, no se si me explico.

Seguramente tampoco sera padre o tendrá trabajo, sino iría corto de tiempo para ver fotos de famosas en bikini y menos comentarlas.


----------



## fachacine (19 Oct 2022)

Pues no te extrañe que haya llegado a esa publicación de la foto a través de la típica noticia clickbait basura de mierda del 20minutos o del Marca en plan "India Martínez incendia Internet con su nuevo posado"


----------



## Pablem0s (19 Oct 2022)

Educo Gratis dijo:


> Una buena hostia dice... tu que hostias vas a dar, si no eres capaz ni de matar una mosca. *Que valiente eres creyendote tus películas de Hollywood.*



Y lo dices tú con el trapo bicolor como avatar


----------



## Ratona001 (19 Oct 2022)

Que nombre más bonito. I N D I A. 

Volveré un día a hacer hilos de ese país. No me he olvidao


----------



## cebollo (19 Oct 2022)

Tiene razón pero lo de "low iq" suena a retraso mental o a Televisa.


----------



## Bernaldo (19 Oct 2022)

oye, repasa tu manual de femiguerrera, en el heteropatriarcao de entonces el tipo estaría oprimiendo a alguna mujer, zurrándola, obligándola a trabajar y luego quedarse amarrá a la pata de la cama

trabajar dice... se te ha escapao, Leidi



Lady_A dijo:


> Repito, es un tio que huele bragas con 30 años cuando *en los tiempos que el habla estaría derroido de trabajar desde los 12*. Y no comentando machistadas por internet.


----------



## Kayros (19 Oct 2022)

Una puta que se llama india..., no me lo creo. Será una alias de zorra.


----------



## Terminus (19 Oct 2022)

Unai es mi padre


----------



## Lady_A (19 Oct 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Pues no te extrañe que haya llegado a esa publicación de la foto a través de la típica noticia clickbait basura de mierda del 20minutos o del Marca en plan "India Martínez incendia Internet con su nuevo posado"




Que tiene una vida llena de odio y de mierda. Se puede decir mas claro.

Estaba perdiendo el tiempo porque ni tendrá hijos ni trabajo y colpaso al ver una tia menos derroida que el físicamente, con mas edad y famosa poniendo fotos.


----------



## silent lurker (19 Oct 2022)

Melafo, lalefo y le digo warra biega al despedirme.


----------



## Svl (19 Oct 2022)

Ikkyu dijo:


> Parece que le afectó bastante el comentario de un anonimo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1233109
> 
> ...



Unai es Forero. Vamos lo ha reconocido varias veces. Unai si me lees twiter no es burbuja..


----------



## Bernaldo (19 Oct 2022)

bueno, a India poco a poco se le va pasando el arroz, va a tener que darse un poco de prisa...



Lady_A dijo:


> Que tiene una vida llena de odio y de mierda. Se puede decir mas claro.
> 
> Estaba perdiendo el tiempo porque ni tendrá hijos ni trabajo y colpaso al ver una tia menos derroida que el físicamente, con mas edad y famosa poniendo fotos.


----------



## zeromus44 (19 Oct 2022)

Ese Unai es forero. Alguna vez he leído algún tuit suyo de pasada por eso de gente que sigue a otra gente y le vi hablando de Tochovista.

Un grande.


----------



## fachacine (19 Oct 2022)

Que raro que no haya entrado Plaster a este hilo a insultar a Unai llamándolo virgen macaco etc


----------



## eljusticiero (19 Oct 2022)

*ME NUTRE

DESDE QUE @AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS ESTÁ EN TWITTER, ESTÁ PROVOCANDO ESTRAGOS EN LAS MUJERAS PATRIAS*


----------



## Bernaldo (19 Oct 2022)

zeromus44 dijo:


> Ese Unai es forero. Alguna vez he leído algún tuit suyo de pasada por eso de gente que sigue a otra gente y le vi hablando de Tochovista.
> 
> Un grande.



se le ve florero y... manflorito


----------



## Mas Pauer (19 Oct 2022)

Todes semos Unai Gerenabarrena.


----------



## eljusticiero (19 Oct 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Tiene razón pero lo de "low iq" suena a retraso mental o a Televisa.



Es lenguaje incel , como me nutre todo.


----------



## Vivoenalemania (19 Oct 2022)

Ikkyu dijo:


> Parece que le afectó bastante el comentario de un anonimo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1233109
> 
> ...



Le doy mis 10 en Alemania ahora es el discurso de los jóvenes musulmanes que son los que se están rebelando contra el nwo y hasta apoyan a Trump


----------



## Gotthard (19 Oct 2022)

Subes una foto medio en bolas a internet para que los maromos reaccionen.....

Los maromos reaccionan y ella se lo toma mal....

TDS_LCS


----------



## el segador (19 Oct 2022)

Que piel más fina se gasta hoy en día en las redes. No lee lo que quiere leer y ya la sale la vena barriobajera. Si expone carne y sexualiza su cuerpo en una foto a todo el mundo solo quiere oír halagos.


----------



## Marco Porcio (19 Oct 2022)

warra con w manda, es como un doble gancho para las mujeres, uno por guarra ya solo y otro por lo inesperado e incuestionablemente soberbio


----------



## Edge2 (19 Oct 2022)




----------



## burbuje (19 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


>



Algunos dirían que es una warra y una calientapollas. Yo no, eh, algunos.


----------



## Sputnik (19 Oct 2022)

OxHxKx dijo:


> Unai se la pasado 3 pueblos, ella será muchas cosas pero Unai es un cretino premium ...
> 
> Enviado desde mi NE2215 mediante Tapatalk




La verdad es la verdad la diga Agamenon o su porquero

Que cojones nos importa la educacion de Unai, si le ha vomitado la realidad desnuda, que buena falta le hace a una mujer de 37 años, que se comporta como un fetiche sexual, sin ningun estilo, decoro o clase?

Que escuece? Claro, la verdad cuando no es dulce, duele muchisimo, pero abre la mente del inteligente y cierra aun mas la del disminuido...


----------



## Magufillo (19 Oct 2022)

Unai está en mi casa


----------



## Le Truhan (19 Oct 2022)

Tiene mucha razón, es que hasta las gitanas ya no es lo que eran, antes a esa edad tenían 4 hijos y ahora no. Es lamentable.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (19 Oct 2022)

Ya le he reportado el tweet por amenazas y contenido violento


----------



## Jorge de Burgos (19 Oct 2022)

Lo cierto es que con ese mensaje, si Unai tuviese cuerpo de tronista en vez de incel a lo mejor a esta hora ya tenía la cabeza de ella u otra entre las piernas.


----------



## CiclopeBizco (19 Oct 2022)

917 dijo:


> Más le dolería la hostia que se llevaría el incel éste si se lo dijera a la cara.
> La tía es gitana y no se corta un pelo.



Yo estuve un tiempo liado con una gitana de mi quinta que vivía en el barrio de Torrero de Zaragoza pero era natural de Cubas de La Sagra. . Era delgada y de buen cuerpo pero le faltaban varios incisivos, algo que la afeaba bastante pero que la beneficiaba a la hora de chuparla. Tenía cuatro hijos y la casa llena de mierda hasta arriba. Vivía con un hermano suyo y la mujer de este. No veáis cómo me acogieron, con qué cariño y con qué cosa. La conocí en el badoo. Me puse un día a hablar con ella y le dije así de primeras que me la quería follar. Me dijo que sí y que fuera directamente a su casa. No hago más que entrar allí y veo un suelo de gres a medio poner con sacos de cemento cola y una sierra radial en el suelo. Varios niños renegridos pasando delante mío y dando voces. En seguida me di cuenta de que me había metido en una casa de gitanos. Me hace entrar al salón.


Allí está la familia al completo con una estufa de butano encendida, la ventana con un cristal roto tapado con un cartón de una caja de zapatos de marca Baerchi. El hermano de la gachi saludándome con gran afecto mientras preparaba una ensalada de endivias con piña, langostinos, endivias y salsa brava. Que estaba cojonuda por cierto. Lo puede comprobar ya que me invitaron a cenar. Después de la ensalada hubo cocido al estilo de ellos y no estaba mal. Allí estuvieron casi un ahora contándome casi todos su vida mientras yo alucinaba en tecnicolor.


Casi todos fumaban, hasta los críos de once años y echaban despreocupadamente las colillas y la ceniza al suelo. Un muchacho de quince años miraba porno delante de todos en un portatil y se quejaba de que no tenía donde meterla y su padre le dice: "Pues aquí tienes a tu tía, vete con ella a la cama". Y responde el mozo: "Bah, ya se la hi metido muchas veces, ya me aburre". Me sacaron un carajillo de napoleón y un davidoff y al final me dijo ella que la acompañara.


Me llevó a un cuarto donde sacó unas mantas muy gruedas y encendió otra estufa de butano. Me dijo que acaba de discutir con ex-marido y que del cabreo que había pillado había decidido acostarse con el primero que se lo pidiera, que resultó ser yo. Cuando se caldeó el ambiente nos despelotamos y terminamos follando durante un par de horas. Chichi muy estrecho, teticas de perra. Mamadas buenísimas por la falta de incisivos, se dejaba dar por todos los lados y a pelico, se tragaba la leche.... Al salir de la casa su hermano se despidió efusivamente de mí y me dijo que siempre se llevaba bien con todos los amigos de su hermana, que le gustaba como eran.


El peor chocho que he tenido el honor de saborear fue el suyo. ¿Sabéis el chiste del que no tenía olfato pero le lloraban los ojos? Pues está basado en hechos reales. Aquello tenía un olor tal que te hacía llorar, cosa normal porque emanaba gases y el ojo se protege. Se te quedaba en los labios como un picor persistente de guindilla, y al hacer contacto la lengua con aquello me supo a hierro, como cuando tocas con la punta de la lengua una pila para ver si tiene carga. Era una mezcla de salazón picante con olor a ultratumba. Pero no podía dejar de libar.
Luego me contó que le habían echado mal de ojo y que tenía que llevar una cabeza de ajo en la copa izquierda del sujetador, cerca del corazón, para que el mal de este lo absorbiera la cabeza de ajo y lo erradicase. Me dijo que a la semana se lo quitó y estaba negro, signo de que había sido curada. Siempre sospeché que en el chocho se metió otra cabeza de ajos y ahí seguía, macerando hasta que el mal se fuese.

Estuve dos meses y medio yendo a esa casa un par de veces a la semana hasta que llegó un día que dejó de cogerme el teléfono y nunca supe más de ella (Ella no me llamó nunca a mí). Nunca tuve ganas de ir a la casa e investigar que porqué no me cogía el teléfono. Me quedé aliviado de hecho.


Las gitanas son la hostia en la cama, junto a las ecuatorianas y una de Talavera con las que estuve liado un tiempo de las mejores experiencias de mi vida.


----------



## SolyCalma (19 Oct 2022)

Lo que habria que hacer es no hacerle ni caso a estas subnormales, attentione whore total de manual, quien le escribe aunque sea para insultar es ya darle atención.


----------



## Burbujarras (19 Oct 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Pues no te extrañe que haya llegado a esa publicación de la foto a través de la típica noticia clickbait basura de mierda del 20minutos o del Marca en plan "India Martínez incendia Internet con su nuevo posado"



Esos titulares están reservados para cincuentañeras. Esta todavía menstrúa se supone, o sea en conceptos periodísticos es pedofilia.


----------



## Antiparticula (19 Oct 2022)

Efecto Streisand.

Veremos los comentarios que recibe a futuras fotos.

Puedn ser hasta sutiles que ni se entere.


----------



## Manero empaque (19 Oct 2022)

Una mujer preciosa, y a una edad increíble.


----------



## Burbujarras (19 Oct 2022)

Manero empaque dijo:


> Una mujer preciosa, y a una edad increíble.



Si y un cojón edad increíble, más quisieran las lisensiadas, que perdieron sus años chortinescas opositando para la polla del sistema, no ser todas unas violadoras pelofritas con el arroz a tomar por culo.


----------



## McNulty (19 Oct 2022)

Cada vez hay más Unais de la vida en cuckcidente, que piensan que el mundo de las relaciones debe de ser como el de hace 40 años. Estos hombres lo van a pasar muy muy mal psicológicamente. Además son muy tradicionalistas, no han tenido muchas novias y tampoco son puteros. Es decir, nunca entenderán ni disfrutarán lo que ofrece el género femenino.


----------



## soldadodedios (19 Oct 2022)

AVREEE JRANDE WARRAAAAA


----------



## Espartano27 (19 Oct 2022)

Españorda con las tetas operadas dice que le va a pagar un hostia a un burbujarra


----------



## ComTrololo (19 Oct 2022)

Charles70 dijo:


> La tipa es de las Palmeras, quien sea o haya vivido en Cordoba ya sabe por dónde van los tiros.



Si algun forero lee, lo de los tiros va con guiño guiño, quiere decir que cuando montan fiestas lo que suena no son petardos precisamente.


----------



## Paulino (19 Oct 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


> La puta esa es el ejemplo de lo que es la española en el siglo XXI(iba a decir en 2022, pero la cosa ya viene de largo). Todas las desgracias de la sociedad española sintetizadas en una persona. Porque yo lo valgo, si no te gusta te jodes y ni se te ocurra rechistar, hasta los 50 viviendo como si tuviera 20 etc etc
> 
> Por cierto, los que decis que está buena, no, no lo está.
> 
> ...



Es gitano - pancha, genética española nada.


----------



## Abrojo (19 Oct 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Subes una foto medio en bolas a internet para que los maromos reaccionen.....
> 
> Los maromos reaccionan y ella se lo toma mal....
> 
> TDS_LCS



me llama más la atención la reacción de una tía sobre la no-reacción de los maromos, que está flipando con que le pregunten si le molestan las piedras en lugar de babear o decirle groserías: "adios a la poca testosterona", dice


----------



## PLS--palasaca (19 Oct 2022)

Educo Gratis dijo:


> Una buena hostia dice... tu que hostias vas a dar, si no eres capaz ni de matar una mosca. Que valiente eres creyendote tus películas de Hollywood.



Se sabe con el Poder del Estado detrás. De ahí esa prepotencia física muy típica de los días actuales.

Sin el Estado respaldándola...


----------



## Thuma Dree (19 Oct 2022)

Un burbujero senior.

Hay que hacer CSI para ver quién es, que salga por aquí


----------



## Edge2 (19 Oct 2022)




----------



## 917 (19 Oct 2022)

Kayros dijo:


> Una puta que se llama india..., no me lo creo. Será una alias de zorra.



Es India Martínez, una buena cantante, y muy guapa


----------



## 917 (19 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


>



Es como la Mala Rodríguez, pero en joven.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (19 Oct 2022)

Yo cuando entro en el chaturbate no me dedico a decirles que sin son guarras o deberian tener 7 hijos. Si no quieres polvo no vayas al puti.


----------



## Abrojo (19 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


>



pues lo de preguntarle lo de cuándo empezó la transición con hormonas no va mal tirado... joder qué escuerzo


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (19 Oct 2022)

bien dicho unai


----------



## ANS² (19 Oct 2022)

no está mal el zorrón

pero vamos está a un misto de pegarse la hostia padre contra el muro


----------



## Llorón (19 Oct 2022)

Zorra cuarentona numero 35675327 buscando validación masculina.


----------



## butricio (19 Oct 2022)

Unai tiene duplex en el atico


----------



## serie de netflix (19 Oct 2022)

j0j0j0j0j0jj00 las verdades duelen


----------



## Agosto (19 Oct 2022)

Quien es esa? Ha hecho alguna aportación valiosa a la humanidad?


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (19 Oct 2022)

Joder, un hombre con mayúsculas diciendole a una charo una verdad.

La verdad que esto no esperaba verlo en España.

¿Cuantos likes y respuestas tuvieron cada uno?


----------



## AlexLimón99 (19 Oct 2022)

Secundo y apoyo cada una de las palabras de ese señor en su tuit porque no le falta ni sobra razón. Es así, tal cual. Y lo demuestra el hecho de que la cerda haya contestado eso, se nota que se ha picado.


----------



## Burbujarras (19 Oct 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


> La puta esa es el ejemplo de lo que es la española en el siglo XXI(iba a decir en 2022, pero la cosa ya viene de largo). Todas las desgracias de la sociedad española sintetizadas en una persona. Porque yo lo valgo, si no te gusta te jodes y ni se te ocurra rechistar, hasta los 50 viviendo como si tuviera 20 etc etc
> 
> Por cierto, los que decis que está buena, no, no lo está.



Para cuando un Leni Riefenstahl de charos de cara de oler mierda


----------



## W.Smith (19 Oct 2022)

La verdad que a la tipa clase le falta un cacho... tantas canciones de amor y sensibilidad pero el forero destapa su verdadera cara.


----------



## Louis Renault (19 Oct 2022)

Unai siempre en mi equipo


----------



## Antisocialista (19 Oct 2022)

Por que le decís incel


----------



## Roedr (19 Oct 2022)

Unai es mi niño!!!!


----------



## socrates99 (19 Oct 2022)

Agosto dijo:


> Quien es esa? Ha hecho alguna aportación valiosa a la humanidad?



Si,salir en el hormiguero,como Pérez Reverte.


----------



## Espartano27 (19 Oct 2022)




----------



## Ilmac_2.0 (19 Oct 2022)

Se nota! Se siente burbuja está presente!


----------



## Ilmac_2.0 (19 Oct 2022)

Falta al final... Tapase señora.


----------



## Sputnik (19 Oct 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Cada vez hay más Unais de la vida en cuckcidente, que piensan que el mundo de las relaciones debe de ser como el de hace 40 años. Estos hombres lo van a pasar muy muy mal psicológicamente. Además son muy tradicionalistas, no han tenido muchas novias y tampoco son puteros. Es decir, nunca entenderán ni disfrutarán lo que ofrece el género femenino.




A ver "licenciado"...a ver si te enteras. La "modernidad feminista" no existe, las mujeres ya follaban como locas en mis años universitarios, se realizaban sexualmente y zampaban pollas a dos carrillos. Que puta mania teneis los progres con pensar que habeis descubierto el fuego o la rueda, se nota que sois unos orcos fracasados de cojones, buscando ahora lo que no obtuvisteis o no obteneis en buena lid, a ver si se putifican todas y pillamos cacho eh? Estais obsesionados con el sexo, tanto que estais intentando follaros a niñas legalmente, pero que esperar de una banda de feos como el coletas y todos esos mongolos postcomunistas......

Y hay mas Unais, sucnormal, porque muchos hombres, incluyendo a muchos de los que tienen exito con las mujeres, se estan cansando de ciertos comportamientos grotescos, ridiculos y sobre todo dirigidos, el pendulo, la tortilla, el equilibrio, te suena de algo?

El sexo femenino ofrece muchas cosas, entre otras una mujer te puede ofrecer sus sueños, su virginidad aunque para ti eso sea ridiculo, o conocimiento y cultura, o sensatez o...no siempre sexo barato, grosero y aburrido, cual rebaño de coños disponibles para el mejor postor, pero esa es la linde que la progresia les ofrece y promociona...pobres cabecitas trastornadas.

...Que cojones sabras tu sobre las mujeres, si es leerte y leer a un pringado con infulas de connoisseur...


----------



## eL PUERRO (19 Oct 2022)

Unai, dame tu paypal aunque seas EUTANAXIO. 

si eres EUTANAXIO, espero que estés entrenando a tus loros para atacar en plan kamikaze a ese SÚCUBO premenopáusico.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (19 Oct 2022)

a llorar al punto lila, warra.


----------



## McNulty (19 Oct 2022)

Sputnik dijo:


> A ver "licenciado"...a ver si te enteras. La "modernidad feminista" no existe, las mujeres ya follaban como locas en mis años universitarios, se realizaban sexualmente y zampaban pollas a dos carrillos. Que puta mania teneis los progres con pensar que habeis descubierto el fuego o la rueda, se nota que sois unos orcos fracasados de cojones, buscando ahora lo que no obtuvisteis o no obteneis en buena lid, a ver si se putifican todas y pillamos cacho eh? Estais obsesionados con el sexo, tanto que estais intentando follaros a niñas legalmente, pero que esperar de una banda de feos como el coletas y todos esos mongolos postcomunistas......
> 
> Y hay mas Unais, sucnormal, porque muchos hombres, incluyendo a muchos de los que tienen exito con las mujeres, se estan cansando de ciertos comportamientos grotescos, ridiculos y sobre todo dirigidos, el pendulo, la tortilla, el equilibrio, te suena de algo?
> 
> ...



Mucha pelis has visto tú. Lo que decía, los vírgenes tenéis completamente idealizada a la mujer. Que si me tiene que dar su virginidad (sic), sus sueños, su conocimiento y cultura (lolazo).....en fin.. como se ve bien en tu comentario estás sufriendo y rezumas odio por los cuatros costados, no voy hacer leña del árbol caído.


----------



## skinnyemail (19 Oct 2022)

Ese comentario merece ser copiado y pegado en todas sus publicaciones hasta el fin de los tiempos.

Grande Unai


----------



## Murnau (19 Oct 2022)

Ni se quién es la puta esa ni me importa. De la Nasa no es, ingeniera de sistemas tampoco. No está relacionada con el Bosson de Hicks. Termino antes intentando averiguar de dónde ha salido, que tampoco hay muchas posibilidades: operación truño, gran marrano o la isla de las furciaciones, en hezpain no hay más.


----------



## Sputnik (19 Oct 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Mucha pelis has visto tú. Lo que decía, los vírgenes tenéis completamente idealizada a la mujer. Que si me tiene que dar su virginidad (sic), sus sueños, su conocimiento y cultura (lolazo).....en fin.. como se ve bien en tu comentario estás sufriendo y rezumas odio por los cuatros costados, no voy hacer leña del árbol caído.




Virgen yo..., no me has leido mucho verdad?...no serias mas tonto ni entrenando. Relee muchacho, pero con atencion.

Sal al mundo y aprende, que se te nota mucho el pelo de la dehesa.


----------



## ossirunne (19 Oct 2022)

INDIA MARTÍNEZ = PUTA


----------



## McNulty (19 Oct 2022)

Sputnik dijo:


> Virgen yo..., no me has leido mucho verdad?...no serias mas tonto ni entrenando. Relee muchacho, pero con atencion.
> 
> Sal al mundo y aprende, que se te nota mucho el pelo de la dehesa.



Vale Unai, te haré caso.


----------



## Oluja95 (19 Oct 2022)

Ella esperaba comentarios positivos de sus fans, no que le soltaran verdades jajajaj


----------



## Murnau (19 Oct 2022)

Charles70 dijo:


> Dos cositas, como dice el del anuncio.
> 
> La tipa es de las Palmeras, quien sea o haya vivido en Cordoba ya sabe por dónde van los tiros.
> 
> ...



Que miedo señor troll, hace capoeira, que miedo. Entrenó con mestre tano, que miedo. Nos puede hacer el Paranaé.

Joder, los putos troles de este foro no valen una mierda, son como niños de 2 años jugando al ajedrez con Kasparov.


----------



## hijodeputin (19 Oct 2022)

Por cierto, e habrá dicho las verdades de barquero, pero es un poco retra o cagón porque ha borrado la cuenta. Eso en mi diccionario es tirar la piedra y esconder la mano. Si tienes la razón la tienes, creo que los muerdealmohadas o comebragas de twitter, que son cientos le habrán hecho pensarselo dos veces. Una pena, porque lo valiente seria pasar olimpicamente de esos mierdas. Que igual le han tirado la cuenta ojo, ahora mismo no se que ha pasado, pero si ha desaparecido la cuenta lo lógico es pensar que la ha borrado, si estuviera suspendida al menos saldría algo.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Oct 2022)

DeIzquierdaADerechaJUSTICIA



*los medios estan comprados. todas las noticias son psyop

¿ cuanto tendria el ?  POLANCO o CEBRIAN de PRISA en paraisos fiscales ? ( tendrian mucho mas ) 

*


*¿ ah?
venga di antes de mirar*

1.7K viewsOct 19 at 19:53



soprendentemente poco. al menos en esas presuntas cuentas si lo comparamos con este figura
















ACODAP : presuntas cuentas en Paraisos Fiscales especial JUECES ESTRELLA y PERIODISTAS PRISA . ¿ cuanto tendria el Juez Garzon ?


DeIzquierdaADerechaJUSTICIA ACODAP : presuentas cuentas en Paraisos Fiscales especial JUECES ESTRELLA. ¿ cuanto tendria el Juez Garzon ? POLANCO o CEBRIAN de PRISA? ¿ ah? venga di antes de mirar 1.7K viewsOct 19 at 19:53 soprendentemente poco. al menos en esas presuntas cuentas si...




www.burbuja.info






​


----------



## ignatiux (19 Oct 2022)

Un hombre que expresa libremente su opinión, la cual había pedido previamente la expositora del bikini.
Si no quietes que opinen no te pongas, ofendida.

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Furymundo (19 Oct 2022)

uno di noi


----------



## El Bebé Lejías (19 Oct 2022)

En 3 o 4 añitos más (si no ya mismo) esa tía es impreñable. Carne de antidepresivo. Morirá rodeada de gatos arrugada como una pasa, vistiendo como una adolescente y mirando una foto de cuando no era fea de cojones. Probablemente maldiciendo cuando vea a "las feas" dsifrutar de sus nietos mientras ella se pudre.

No tocar ni con un palo. Es una trampa.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Oct 2022)

*TODAS* LAS " NOTICIAS" SON PSYOP




*ACODAP PRESUENTAS CUENTAS.*


*SUPREMO - PSOE - PERIODISTAS ANA PASTOR Y ANTONIO FERRERAS *















​


----------



## River in the street (19 Oct 2022)

Unai di noi


----------



## charofilia (19 Oct 2022)

Unai no te olvidamos


----------



## M.Karl (19 Oct 2022)

Unai por lo menos no es ni un lametacones ni un planchabragas ni da likes a diestro y siniestro a mujeres en redes sociales que jamás le harán ni puto caso.


----------



## element (19 Oct 2022)

Un fisico que mediante su trabajo ayuda a la humanidad a alcanzar nuevos horizontes le dice una verdad aplastante a una attention whore que sólo contribuye a la idiotización de las masas en la industria del entertenimiento.

¿Cómo se posiciona la plebe? Le salta al científico a la yugular e incluso justifican las amenazas de agresión física.


----------



## alas97 (19 Oct 2022)

pobre charo, acostada en las piedras. eso si es tener resiliencia, arrojo y buen talante al sufrimiento mientras se toca el papo con las dos manos sin pegar palo en el agua.

por lo demás, es como si el pescado en tarima te preguntase "que tal me sienta".







Joder macho, que todo tiene su tiempo de preparación, no somos salvajes para comer cosas crudas y frías.







El buen gusto ante todo.


----------



## El Bebé Lejías (19 Oct 2022)

Que es burbujo ni cotiza.

Unai, un saludo tío!


----------



## Tales90 (19 Oct 2022)

Ikkyu dijo:


> Parece que le afectó bastante el comentario de un anonimo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1233109
> 
> ...



Jajaja la cosa que creo que si es forero de verdad le devolvia la hostia.


----------



## Donnie (19 Oct 2022)

Charles70 dijo:


> Dos cositas, como dice el del anuncio.
> 
> La tipa es de las Palmeras, quien sea o haya vivido en Cordoba ya sabe por dónde van los tiros.
> 
> ...



¿Pero qué cojones dices?

Si esa tía pesa 50 kilos. La levanto con un brazo y la lanzo como si fuera un balón medicinal a 5 metros.

Lo que hay que leer.


----------



## Brigit (19 Oct 2022)

Ponen esas fotitos para que las adulen y les digan que están genial. De vez en cuando alguien dice lo que piensa y se enfadan, jiji.


----------



## giorgio_furlan (19 Oct 2022)

Me preocupa el bulto en el tobillo…. Muy hinchado…. Será la vaccination?


----------



## Elblancodelwhatsapp (19 Oct 2022)

No es por joderos la fiesta pero Unai es otro planchabragas:


----------



## etsai (19 Oct 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Por si alguien quiere ponerse a unai como avatar



Tampoco es plan de joderle la vida al pobre chaval por decir LA PUTA VERDAD.

Que bien me caes Unai, si te veo por la calle te invito a un pintxo y a un kalimotxo o lo que quieras.


----------



## daesrd (19 Oct 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> os imagináis que un hombre le diga a una mujer te llevabas una hostia?
> 
> ya tendría todas las asociaciones de irene denunciándole por amenazas y a saber que más



Pues eso habría que mensajearselo también a esa exhibicionista para que sepa que lo que dice NO está bien.


----------



## daesrd (19 Oct 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Quien es esta tia? Y porqué debe preocuparnos su vida?



No es que preocupe, es sólo cotilleos sobre los comportamientos de ciertos seres en ciertos tiempos..
Para pasar el rato valla...


----------



## skinnyemail (19 Oct 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


> Por cierto, e habrá dicho las verdades de barquero, pero es un poco retra o cagón porque ha borrado la cuenta. Eso en mi diccionario es tirar la piedra y esconder la mano. Si tienes la razón la tienes, creo que los muerdealmohadas o comebragas de twitter, que son cientos le habrán hecho pensarselo dos veces. Una pena, porque lo valiente seria pasar olimpicamente de esos mierdas. Que igual le han tirado la cuenta ojo, ahora mismo no se que ha pasado, pero si ha desaparecido la cuenta lo lógico es pensar que la ha borrado, si estuviera suspendida al menos saldría algo.



Lo habrá hecho pq es tonto y tiene su identidad real y no querrá que la prensa le tache de macho franco pantano hetero facha y al día siguiente le llamen de Recursos Charos para decirle que no les gusta su actitud y que le echan.

En Internet debes ser otra persona. Hay gente que debe aprender eso a las malas.


----------



## daesrd (19 Oct 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Jajaja brvtal ronda de bofetadas. Unai Azpurua, leyenda viva.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1233147
> Ver archivo adjunto 1233148
> Ver archivo adjunto 1233149
> Ver archivo adjunto 1233150



Jeje buen trabajo!!


----------



## Abort&cospelo (19 Oct 2022)

Esa esta al borde de la menopusia.


----------



## Julc (19 Oct 2022)

Charles70 dijo:


> Dos cositas, como dice el del anuncio.
> 
> La tipa es de las Palmeras, quien sea o haya vivido en Cordoba ya sabe por dónde van los tiros.
> 
> ...



¿Pero tú qué fumas?


----------



## FOYETE (19 Oct 2022)

Donnie dijo:


> ¿Pero qué cojones dices?
> 
> Si esa tía pesa 50 kilos. La levanto con un brazo y la lanzo como si fuera un balón medicinal a 5 metros.
> 
> Lo que hay que leer.



Ten cuidado que sabe CAPOEIRA!!!


----------



## daesrd (19 Oct 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Cada vez hay más Unais de la vida en cuckcidente, que piensan que el mundo de las relaciones debe de ser como el de hace 40 años. Estos hombres lo van a pasar muy muy mal psicológicamente. Además son muy tradicionalistas, no han tenido muchas novias y tampoco son puteros. Es decir, nunca entenderán ni disfrutarán lo que ofrece el género femenino.



Eso suponiendo que éste comportamiento pervertido que tenemos desde hace años dure muchos años más. Yo NO estaría tan seguro, y como el péndulo se mueva al lado contrario veremos a ver quien lo pasa mal..


----------



## Julc (19 Oct 2022)

FOYETE dijo:


> Ten cuidado que sabe CAPOEIRA!!!



Te hace un pino puente con dos volteretas y ya no lo cuentas.


----------



## NCB (19 Oct 2022)

FORERO SEGURO


----------



## Lanzalosdados (19 Oct 2022)

Ikkyu dijo:


> Parece que le afectó bastante el comentario de un anonimo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1233109
> 
> ...



Vaya bellezón de mujer y encima con pasta.


----------



## daesrd (19 Oct 2022)

Charles70 dijo:


> Personalmente no me cae bien



Pues para no caerte bien, parece que la defiendes mucho, algo NO cuadra. Yo diría que te gustaría pagarle alguna fanta que otra...


----------



## daesrd (19 Oct 2022)

Lanzalosdados dijo:


> Vaya bellezón de mujer y encima con pasta.



Estuvo mucho tiempo saliendo en anuncios para sacarle las perras a los abuelos para mandarselas "supuestamente" a los negritos de Africa.
Un curro como otro cualquiera siendo "cantante"


----------



## Lanzalosdados (20 Oct 2022)

daesrd dijo:


> Estuvo mucho tiempo saliendo en anuncios para sacarle las perras a los abuelos para mandarselas "supuestamente" a los negritos de Africa.
> Un curro como otro cualquiera siendo "cantante"



Como cajón que no cierra. Como una pedrada a una persiana de metal.


----------



## keler (20 Oct 2022)

La de pelotas y gente sin orgullo que hay lamiéndole el culo a este tipo de mujeres que se piensan que son el centro del universo. Sólo lo verás en el insta y ese tipo de redes sociales de mierda.


----------



## Colonoscopio (20 Oct 2022)

Que se espatarre en Teherán y reparta unas golpisas de esas que dice dar.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (20 Oct 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Quien es esta tia? Y porqué debe preocuparnos su vida?



Lo que debe preocupar a los incels en general, es la suerte del que se metió con la tía. Su vida puede correr peligro. Es más. Ya estará tan asustado el tal Unai, que se ha borrado del Twitter, sabiendo que se ha metido con quien no debía.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (20 Oct 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Solamente por comentar ya corre mucho riesgo así que por lo menos echate unas risas ...



Edito: ni dos horas me ha durado la cuenta:









Ni dos horas me ha durado la cuenta que me he hecho en twitter, si fuera marrón no habria pasado y además lo pagaría yo. Hora de huir??.


A raíz del post que nos contaba cómo un Vasco valiente le ha puesto en su sitio a una cantante gitana, me he hecho una cuneta para dedicarle unas observaciones. Nada de insultos ni cosa parecida. Solo le he explicado los beneficios que tiene y que eso de amenazar con darle una hostia a un tío...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## alfamadrid (20 Oct 2022)

Ikkyu dijo:


> Parece que le afectó bastante el comentario de un anonimo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1233109
> 
> ...



Unai rey del mundo


----------



## alfamadrid (20 Oct 2022)

jabalino dijo:


> Unai, le acabas de preñar el nvcleo.



Jajajajjaajjaajajaj


----------



## rondo (20 Oct 2022)

OxHxKx dijo:


> Unai se la pasado 3 pueblos, ella será muchas cosas pero Unai es un cretino premium ...
> 
> Enviado desde mi NE2215 mediante Tapatalk



Y tu un huelebragas premium


----------



## alfamadrid (20 Oct 2022)

Unai la ha dejado embarazada con dos golpes de tecla y un enter


----------



## Kurten (20 Oct 2022)

El cuevadorito burbujil del tuit ya ha cerrao la cuenta

Sois cobardes hasta para tuitear en el anonimato, burbujos!!!!


----------



## bullish consensus (20 Oct 2022)

Que clase de nombre es "india"?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (20 Oct 2022)

bullish consensus dijo:


> Que clase de nombre es "india"?



El diminutivo de amerindia


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (20 Oct 2022)

Joder la ha calao


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (20 Oct 2022)

Por cierto se nota el plástico de la india.


----------



## España1 (20 Oct 2022)

Para que pregunta la moza si no le va a gustar la respuesta


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (20 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


>



Me parece una puta que debería taparse un poco más en presencia de niños de 12 años


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (20 Oct 2022)

Kurten dijo:


> El cuevadorito burbujil del tuit ya ha cerrao la cuenta
> 
> Sois cobardes hasta para tuitear en el anonimato, burbujos!!!!



Porque poner nombre y dos apellidos es el anonimato


----------



## Kurten (20 Oct 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Porque poner nombre y dos apellidos es el anonimato



Son falsos coño


----------



## Cremilo (20 Oct 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Burbujero premium.




_Unai di noi. 





_


----------



## tHE dOG (20 Oct 2022)

Jajajajaja brutal el que le haya escrito eso a la putaza empoderada. Warra premium sin hijos le dice jajaja jajajajajaja jajajajaja


----------



## el ejpertoc (20 Oct 2022)

Unai es de extremaderecha


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Oct 2022)

EC83 dijo:


> Si no te gusta ver las redes de esas tipas, qué haces viéndolas?
> A mí me parece que tiene un físico increíble para esa edad. El resto me la pela



¿Quien ha dicho que no le guste? Lo que dice es verdad y en RRSS la otra que se aguante o que bloquee a todo cristo.


----------



## Scarjetas (20 Oct 2022)

Ikkyu dijo:


> Parece que le afectó bastante el comentario de un anonimo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1233109
> 
> ...



Pobre Unai, seguro que más de uno le habrá mandado mensajes diciendo porque llama PVTA a su novia.....


----------



## tHE dOG (20 Oct 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Cada vez hay más Unais de la vida en cuckcidente, que piensan que el mundo de las relaciones debe de ser como el de hace 40 años. Estos hombres lo van a pasar muy muy mal psicológicamente. Además son muy tradicionalistas, no han tenido muchas novias y tampoco son puteros. Es decir, nunca entenderán ni disfrutarán lo que ofrece el género femenino.



Puto comunista incel friki virgen de dibujitos japoneses haciéndose el fucker.
Eres el forero más gilipollas de largo. Te has hartado a contar que no has ligado en tu puta vida tonto rojo de los cojones estás el primero de la lista de ratas rusitas para ahorcar puto guarro nauseabundo.


----------



## tHE dOG (20 Oct 2022)

917 dijo:


> Es India Martínez, una buena cantante, y muy guapa



Una warra premium comunista como todas. Una puta guarra.


----------



## Gurney (20 Oct 2022)

Éste es el hilo donde entran maricones a decir "Uno di noi" al comentario de un tarado?


Por supuesto que no hay que simpear, no hay que decirle "Diosa" o "Eso es carne y no lo que le echa mi madre al cocido" ni paridas similares propias de arrastrados

Pero tampoco hay que caer en lo contrario, en la inversión del arquetipo, en la black pill, que imagina un pasado tradicional absolutamente falso

Tías como India son para gozar con ellas, ya sea follando, ya sea viéndolas medio desnudas, o enseñando el culo en el Taj Mahal escribiendo debajo "En India he encontrado la verdadera sabiduría"

Chavales, no caigáis ni en huelebraguismo ni en la amargura. Estamos aquí para aprender y disfrutar, no para arrastrarnos ni para apuntar con un dedo moralista pequeñoburgués


A PELO, A PELO SIEMPRE

PS: Actualizaré mi hilo con las nuevas fotos




__





India Martínez, brvtal


Pues eso: A PELO, A PELO SIEMPRE




www.burbuja.info


----------



## tHE dOG (20 Oct 2022)

Gurney dijo:


> Éste es el hilo donde entran maricones a decir "Uno di noi" al comentario de un tarado?
> 
> 
> Por supuesto que no hay que simpear, no hay que decirle "Diosa" o "Eso es carne y no lo que le echa mi madre al cocido" ni paridas similares propias de arrastrados
> ...



Puto imbécil


----------



## McNulty (20 Oct 2022)

tHE dOG dijo:


> Puto comunista incel friki virgen de dibujitos japoneses haciéndose el fucker.
> Eres el forero más gilipollas de largo. Te has hartado a contar que no has ligado en tu puta vida tonto rojo de los cojones estás el primero de la lista de ratas rusitas para ahorcar puto guarro nauseabundo.



Haciendo rabiar al décimo sexto multi de la niniperra, ME NVTREC


----------



## Stelio Kontos (20 Oct 2022)

Unai no se ha borrado la cuenta, se la han cancelado por "incumplir las reglas del Twister". Yo tengo un máster en ello, sé de lo que hablo.


----------



## AsustaLerdos (20 Oct 2022)

nraheston dijo:


> En realidad se llama Jenifer Jessica Martínez, pero ella se puso a sí misma India como nombre artístico.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CHENIFEEEEEEEEEEEEEHHHH!!!!!
CHÉSICAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## Vanatico (20 Oct 2022)

AsustaLerdos dijo:


> CHENIFEEEEEEEEEEEEEHHHH!!!!!
> CHÉSICAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## qbit (20 Oct 2022)

Ikkyu dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1233110



Tiene razón en lo que dice, pero antes uno no se encontraba a gentuza como ese escribiendo en espanglish: "low", "attentionwhore".


----------



## qbit (20 Oct 2022)

Eso confirma que no es forero. Es una expresión nueva en el foro, como lo fue caranchoa.


----------



## Romu (20 Oct 2022)

Es la muestra de que los hombres son de Marte y las mujeres de Venus.

Una espera que le digan piropos por su cumpleaños (físicamente está muy bien) y cuando le insinúan de que tendría que estar en otra etapa se pone agresiva como una mantis religiosa.


----------



## Lammero (20 Oct 2022)

Filed under:

Males who are too honest



https://heretical.com/sgs-2002/toa-s14e.html



Sólo sí es sí pero preguntar no siempre es preguntar.
Depende de la respuesta.


----------



## Kabraloka (20 Oct 2022)

pues el forero tiene toda la razón
¿por qué se exhibe la fulana? 
para llamar la atención y subir los precios en su trabajo
¿cuál es su trabajo? pues es p...


----------



## pacomer (20 Oct 2022)

La puta moruna premenopaúsica y photoshopeada respondiendo como una gitanaka ispainola zafia y ordinaria. Seguro que el chichi le huele a calamar podrido de playa empedrada con todos los rabos moronegros que se habrá metido.


----------



## Culozilla (20 Oct 2022)

Unai le ha llegado más dentro que ningún otro hombre en su vida.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (20 Oct 2022)

Jodó, está buenorrísima...Premio Yola Daba de la semana.


----------



## Covid Bryant (20 Oct 2022)

Está puta sale cada poco en el marcaca en plan quema las redes y chorradas de esas que ponen los macacos npc para que entres cosa q nunca hago.

Encima es random total con plastic boobs y viejuna, es como la Paulita Vázquez antes del murazo que tb attention whoreaba o la payasa de la mala, en 4-5 años ni rastro de estos escombros.


----------



## Covid Bryant (20 Oct 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1233194



Gitanilla sin tetillas ni operaciones, no tiene hijos porque digievolucionan a diplodocus


----------



## Covid Bryant (20 Oct 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Jodó, está buenorrísima...Premio Yola Daba de la semana.



50€ media, 60€ lo más.


----------



## Covid Bryant (20 Oct 2022)

nraheston dijo:


> En realidad se llama Jenifer Jessica Martínez, pero ella se puso a sí misma India como nombre artístico.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La Yeni y la jesi todo en una.


----------



## McLovin (20 Oct 2022)

nraheston dijo:


> Usa como buscador Brave, Qwant, Swisscows, Startpage, Duckduckgo.......... el que quieras, pero nada de Google




Te agradezco que te preocupes por mí pero tranquilo, que no me he caído de un guindo y sé como hay que hacer las cosas. Además que si dices "lo he tenido que buscar en swisscows" pierde la gracia, la gente no lo conoce.

Yo me preocupaba por la seguridad de la información cuando el 90% de este foro estaba en el jardín de infancia, para empezar, no uso Windows desde hace 20 años o más...creo que era virgen cuando empecé a usar Linux. En cualquier caso, para buscar quién es una pedorra llamada India Martínez no es necesario protegerse, no nos flipemos. Y ya si nos ponemos tiquismiquis y paranoicos el dueño de duck duck go es judío y TOR que se supone que es el paradigma del anonimato fue un desarrollo del instituto de investigación naval de EEUU....tiene más agujeros y puertas traseras que centro un comercial.

El anonimato y la seguridad es importante, pero no nos flipemos. insisto, para buscar una chorrada no necesitas anonimato. Por cierto esto lo estoy escribiendo desde Brave...desde hace años.


----------



## nraheston (20 Oct 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> Te agradezco que te preocupes por mí pero tranquilo, que no me he caído de un guindo y sé como hay que hacer las cosas. Además que si dices "lo he tenido que buscar en swisscows" pierde la gracia, la gente no lo conoce.
> 
> Yo me preocupaba por la seguridad de la información cuando el 90% de este foro estaba en el jardín de infancia, para empezar, no uso Windows desde hace 20 años o más...creo que era virgen cuando empecé a usar Linux. En cualquier caso, para buscar quién es una pedorra llamada India Martínez no es necesario protegerse, no nos flipemos. Y ya si nos ponemos tiquismiquis y paranoicos el dueño de duck duck go es judío y TOR que se supone que es el paradigma del anonimato fue un desarrollo del instituto de investigación naval de EEUU....tiene más agujeros y puertas traseras que centro un comercial.
> 
> El anonimato y la seguridad es importante, pero no nos flipemos. insisto, para buscar una chorrada no necesitas anonimato. Por cierto esto lo estoy escribiendo desde Brave...desde hace años.



De Duckduckgo lo que no me gusta es que ha tenido algún vínculo con Microsoft, pero que su dueño sea judío me da igual, porque además es probable que para comentar en este foro usemos algún componente del móvil o el PC patentado en Israel, y su Sillicon Wadi no está politizado ni es progre, a diferencia de Sillicon Valley.
Lo de no usar Google lo decia por no darles ni medio céntimo, porque el boicot debe ser total, como aplican en el Bible Belt.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (20 Oct 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> 50€ media, 60€ lo más.



Yo no la cobraría.


----------



## ray merryman (20 Oct 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> La Yeni y la jesi todo en una.



La Yeni,la jesi y el indio del ron cacique.


----------



## Covid Bryant (20 Oct 2022)

Gurney dijo:


> Éste es el hilo donde entran maricones a decir "Uno di noi" al comentario de un tarado?
> 
> 
> Por supuesto que no hay que simpear, no hay que decirle "Diosa" o "Eso es carne y no lo que le echa mi madre al cocido" ni paridas similares propias de arrastrados
> ...



Vamos que te van los trannies pero disimuladamente de mientras transicionas con la jindia ésta.


----------



## Covid Bryant (20 Oct 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


>



Hay que llamar a los expertos en trenes del forito, @pizpi y gostosa @Otsok


----------



## Formato JPG (20 Oct 2022)

El inicio de una historia de amor.


----------



## Vorian (20 Oct 2022)

Incel diciendole a una belleza de mujer que tiene que hacer con su vida, cuerpo y redes sociales. Y luego son esas mentes derroidas por el odio las que claman por la libertad.


----------



## Kozak (20 Oct 2022)

Ikkyu dijo:


> Parece que le afectó bastante el comentario de un anonimo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1233109
> 
> ...



Baskos sin saber entrarle a gitanas, el eterno estruglo.


----------



## Llorón (20 Oct 2022)

Vorian dijo:


> Incel diciendole a una belleza de mujer que tiene que hacer con su vida, cuerpo y redes sociales. Y luego son esas mentes derroidas por el odio las que claman por la libertad.



Esas mismas son las que luego le dicen a las prostitutas que no pueden ejercer y a las azafatas de F1 que no pueden trabajar. Esas son las feministas de “mi cuerpo mis normas”


----------



## Vorian (20 Oct 2022)

Llorón dijo:


> Esas mismas son las que luego le dicen a las prostitutas que no pueden ejercer y a las azafatas de F1 que no pueden trabajar. Esas son las feministas de “mi cuerpo mis normas”



LI-BER-TAD
Ese derecho que suele pedirse para uno propio, no para los demas curiosamente en estos casos...


----------



## trancos123 (20 Oct 2022)

Este Unai no aprende, todo se ha de hacer de forma anónima!


----------



## Llorón (20 Oct 2022)

Vorian dijo:


> LI-BER-TAD
> Ese derecho que suele pedirse para uno propio, no para los demas curiosamente en estos casos...



Díselo a las lumis o azafatas de f1.


----------



## Charo afgana (20 Oct 2022)

El problema es que todas estas petardas están validadas por la cantidad de betazos planchabragas,

en este mismo hilo hay varios,

"Ánimo guapísima, estás estupenda gñe".

*MANGINAS*
*HIJOS-DE-LA-GRAN-PUTA*
*TODOS*


----------



## WasP (20 Oct 2022)

A saber qué haría el forero si tuviera ese cuerpo y esa cara de la tal India, sea quien sea, probablemente ser más puta que las gallinas...


----------



## Manoliko (20 Oct 2022)

¿Nadie ha comentado las palabras de una petarda sorprendida de que ningún baboso le lance piropos y hablando de ausencia de testosterona?

No, imbécil. La testosterona sigue estando ahí, pero es ilegal dar muestras de ella. Y reza por tu bien para que no haya un estallido colectivo de testosterona un día de estos.


----------



## 917 (20 Oct 2022)

tHE dOG dijo:


> Una warra premium comunista como todas. Una puta guarra.



Parece que el facherío no cambia los argumentos, y califica igual a La Pasionaria que a esta chica.
Es lo que pasa a los nuncafollistas.


----------



## tHE dOG (20 Oct 2022)

917 dijo:


> Parece que el facherío no cambia los argumentos, y califica igual a La Pasionaria que a esta chica.
> Es lo que pasa a los nuncafollistas.



Ni facherío ni pollas vieja comunista de mierda. Una puta warra suprema estéril y roja de mierda como todas. Solo que tú eres una vieja apestosa que no te toca ni Dios del asco que das.


----------



## Manoliko (20 Oct 2022)

Si, pero ahora muchas mujeres se quejan de que los hombres ya no les dicen piropos ni babean tras ellas. Son como la gata flora, que si se la metes grita y si se la sacas llora.


----------



## tHE dOG (20 Oct 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> ¿Nadie ha comentado las palabras de una petarda sorprendida de que ningún baboso le lance piropos y hablando de ausencia de testosterona?
> 
> No, imbécil. La testosterona sigue estando ahí, pero es ilegal dar muestras de ella. Y reza por tu bien para que no haya un estallido colectivo de testosterona un día de estos.



Hombre, llegó el idiota del foro. El manolico el corto. El imbécil que lleva años contando cómo le humillan y desprecian las mujeres y es virgen a los 50. Y se hace prorrusito en venganza porque tito putin lucha contra el niuo.

Retrasado mental famoso hasta en ForoCoches por su subnormalidad.


----------



## Malvender (20 Oct 2022)

A ver, no habéis entendido bien lo de la hostia, no dice que se la vaya a dar ella: “te llevabas una buena hostia”. Lo que quiere decir es que se le daría alguien del clan pa defender a la Jeny


----------



## Manoliko (20 Oct 2022)

tHE dOG dijo:


> Hombre, llegó el idiota del foro. El manolico el corto. El imbécil que lleva años contando cómo le humillan y desprecian las mujeres y es virgen a los 50. Y se hace prorrusito en venganza porque tito putin lucha contra el niuo.
> 
> Retrasado mental famoso hasta en ForoCoches por su subnormalidad.



¡No jodas! ¿Soy famoso en forocoches? A ver, pásame un enlace.

Y por favor, deja ya de enviarme privados. No me interesan los tíos y no voy a quedar contigo para dejar que me chupes la polla.


----------



## Avila256 (20 Oct 2022)

Ikkyu dijo:


> Parece que le afectó bastante el comentario de un anonimo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1233109
> 
> ...



Lo típico," soy mujer empoderada ", que no quiero me me juzguen por mi físico.

Y pone una foto de que opinen sobre su cuerpo.

Pues como que se contradice.


----------



## tHE dOG (20 Oct 2022)

Malvender dijo:


> A ver, no habéis entendido bien lo de la hostia, no dice que se la vaya a dar ella: “te llevabas una buena hostia”. Lo que quiere decir es que se le daría alguien del clan pa defender a la Jeny



Es gitana? Tiene nombre compuesto de panchita. Jenifer Jessica Martínez Fernández se llama cágate.


----------



## tHE dOG (20 Oct 2022)

Existe Unai o es cuenta fake troll??






Unai Aizpurúa, Caudillo de España, ¿existe realmente?


¿O era un troll forocochero con nombre y foto fake? Es lo más importante que ha pasado en España desde 1982. Por fin un líder que planta cara a las warras supremas y las pone de rodillas humilladas y llorando por no tener hijos y ser unas PUTAS...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Oteador (20 Oct 2022)

Unai, uno di noi


----------



## 917 (20 Oct 2022)

tHE dOG dijo:


> Ni facherío ni pollas vieja comunista de mierda. Una puta warra suprema estéril y roja de mierda como todas. Solo que tú eres una vieja apestosa que no te toca ni Dios del asco que das.



A mí no me compares con tu puta madre.
Y al ignore por IM-BE-CIL.


----------



## racalmatt (20 Oct 2022)

La verità ti fa male, lo so....


----------



## Orgelmeister (20 Oct 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> os imagináis que un hombre le diga a una mujer te llevabas una hostia?
> 
> ya tendría todas las asociaciones de irene denunciándole por amenazas y a saber que más



A una la iban a azotar hasta la sangre... y sólo se oyeron grillos.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (20 Oct 2022)

Pone cara de boba sexy-borde en las fotos y tiene un poco rasgos de maromo, pero yo le pagaba unas fantas si se limitase a sonreir y no hablase mucho.


----------



## Edge2 (20 Oct 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


>



Menudo espanto, y eso que es joven. Normal que enseñe el culo...


----------



## Pabloom (20 Oct 2022)

A éstas alturas el tal Unai ya se la ha follado por todos los bujeros.


Las tipas están tan acostumbradas a que los huelebragas le hagan la pelota que chorrean con el primero que las vacile en plan "vístete y ponte a fregar, foca"


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (20 Oct 2022)

Un gran hombre.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (20 Oct 2022)

Oiga anglosio. Hustec cree que india se habrá masturbado mucho pensando en Unai?


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (20 Oct 2022)

Un magick-ero come, mata y ama.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (20 Oct 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> Estaría bien. Pero esas expresiones no son muy burbujeras que digamos. Lo de "warra suprema" y los términos usados no me suenan.
> Pero lo que expresa UNAI sí que es muy de Burbuja.



Burbuja está en la noosfera.


----------



## El_Mithrandir (20 Oct 2022)

Nadie que no esté muy aburrido y quemado con su vida larga semejante tontería sobre el cuerpo de alguien, delatando tanto resentimiento.

Y más vale que Unai no sea el cuerpoescombro que se intuye, por aquello de ser coherente...


----------



## Malvender (20 Oct 2022)

tHE dOG dijo:


> Es gitana?



A ti qué te parece?


----------



## Charo afgana (20 Oct 2022)

Otra gitanaza como la Mala Rodríguez.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (20 Oct 2022)

ComTrololo dijo:


> Es Cordosiesa, es lo normal (tipazo y respuesta). Lo unico que ojo al caneo de la India que puede ser verdadero, si no tengo mal entendido es de las palmeras, uno de los barrios chunguillos de Cordoba.



Uy que miedo, jajajajajjaja esa dura en el sur de Madrid con la yonkarria y tanada en los 80 dos telediarios.

Me estas contando.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (20 Oct 2022)

Antisocialista dijo:


> La mujer es como el chicle, cuanto mas las pisas más se te pegan



Hermoso


----------



## adal86 (20 Oct 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Jajaja brvtal ronda de bofetadas. Unai Azpurua, leyenda viva.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1233147
> Ver archivo adjunto 1233148
> Ver archivo adjunto 1233149
> Ver archivo adjunto 1233150



Jajajajaj que bueno cabron


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (20 Oct 2022)

Charles70 dijo:


> Dos cositas, como dice el del anuncio.
> 
> La tipa es de las Palmeras, quien sea o haya vivido en Cordoba ya sabe por dónde van los tiros.
> 
> ...



Capoeira, esos músculos de de anoréxica.

Algunos sois más tontos que una piedra, yo estoy federado en kickboxing, a los dos me los hubiera bajado en 3 meses de entreno cuando tenía 13 años.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (20 Oct 2022)

Yo a un tano en el 99, le di un cabezazo y le noqueé, vino su tanada contra mí familia y los kickboxeros y acabaron corriendo con la fragoneta.

A la tanada te la bajas siempre cuando eres más en número, solo ven eso, cantidad de cuerpos. A la morisma, por muchos que sean en cuanto les levantas la mano, a la negreria hay que calentarles y cogerles del pescuezo


----------



## tHE dOG (20 Oct 2022)

Malvender dijo:


> A ti qué te parece?



Ni puta idea subnormal


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (20 Oct 2022)

Murnau dijo:


> Que miedo señor troll, hace capoeira, que miedo. Entrenó con mestre tano, que miedo. Nos puede hacer el Paranaé.
> 
> Joder, los putos troles de este foro no valen una mierda, son como niños de 2 años jugando al ajedrez con Kasparov.



Esta gente, se nota que se ha criado entre algodones, cuando yo era chaval con 8 años iba con piedras en los puños al cole para enchufar al tano en la cara si se me acercaba.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (20 Oct 2022)

Elblancodelwhatsapp dijo:


> No es por joderos la fiesta pero Unai es otro planchabragas:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1233646



Unai ha caído en desgracia, está en la fase del antihéroe en el que todo lo que creía se ha venido abajo


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (20 Oct 2022)

FOYETE dijo:


> Ten cuidado que sabe CAPOEIRA!!!



Jajajajajajajajaja


----------



## CarneconOjos (20 Oct 2022)

Que curioso el foro, y como salen todos los Voxtontos en masa, a pegar bocados, a la pobre chica que encima esta tremenda. A una mujer que no se proyecta con el dinero publico ni robado, creando una farsa para el régimen como la que dirige la familia del Vago del norte.

Luego les pones a la zorra del paleto de Amurrio, en pelotas y zorreando con el monitor en el gimnasio, y 2 hijos de algún padre menos de patriota, y no entran ninguno salvo para decir solo queda mi retraso-VOX


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (20 Oct 2022)

CarneconOjos dijo:


> Que curioso el foro, y como salen todos los Voxtontos en masa, a pegar bocados, a la pobre chica que encima esta tremenda. A una mujer que no se proyecta con el dinero publico ni robado, creando una farsa para el régimen como la que dirige la familia del Vago del norte.
> 
> Luego les pones a la zorra del paleto de Amurrio, en pelotas y zorreando con el monitor en el gimnasio, y 2 hijos de algún padre menos de patriota, y no entran ninguno salvo para decir solo queda mi retraso-VOX



Izquierda gñe derecha gñeee 

Hablamos de la sociedad no de política, sorbelefas


----------



## CarneconOjos (20 Oct 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Izquierda gñe derecha gñeee
> 
> Hablamos de la sociedad no de política, sorbelefas



Habláis porque teméis boca, aprendiz de mercenario.

Y luego a practicar el silencio pagado payaso, y haciendo la figura del muerto, para comerte un plato de lentejas con todo lo demás.


----------



## ironpipo (20 Oct 2022)

917 dijo:


> Es como la Mala Rodríguez, pero en joven.



Joven?


Avila256 dijo:


> Lo típico," soy mujer empoderada ", que no quiero me me juzguen por mi físico.
> 
> Y pone una foto de que opinen sobre su cuerpo.
> 
> Pues como que se contradice.



Es El mal del que sufren todas estas pvtas


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (20 Oct 2022)

jajajaj

como le ha jodido a la puta


----------



## Dr.Muller (20 Oct 2022)

AnarcoLibertario dijo:


> BROOTAL



Que es ese gif de tu firma?
es brutal


----------



## AnarcoLibertario (20 Oct 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Que es ese gif de tu firma?
> es brutal



Otoya Yamaguchi - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Dr.Muller (20 Oct 2022)

AnarcoLibertario dijo:


> Otoya Yamaguchi - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



estocada mortal de necesidad
ni siquiera se ve que roce costilla, entra limpiamente
joder como impresiona


----------



## AnarcoLibertario (20 Oct 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> estocada mortal de necesidad
> ni siquiera se ve que roce costilla, entra limpiamente
> joder como impresiona



Así se torea a un socialista


----------



## MarloStanfield (20 Oct 2022)

CarneconOjos dijo:


> Habláis porque teméis boca, aprendiz de mercenario.
> 
> Y luego a practicar el silencio pagado payaso, y haciendo la figura del muerto, para comerte un plato de lentejas con todo lo demás.



Hosti tú....eres tontisimo, lo sabías?


----------



## Dr.Muller (20 Oct 2022)

AnarcoLibertario dijo:


> Así se torea a un socialista



Brutal, de verdad


----------



## Faldo (20 Oct 2022)

Eso digo yo, si te expones en las RRSS tienes que asumir que va a ver trols como este, lo puedes bloquear o no, pero darle cova es de retrasadas.

Las influencers viven de eso, yo tengo una amiga que su sobrina se saca 2000€ al mes por enseñar ropita en Instagram con 100k seguidores. El requisito es estar buena claro, deber ser lo que las que te siguen desean ser. Luego además tienes a los betas que solo te siguen porque estas buena.


----------



## Poncho129 (20 Oct 2022)

Pues él tiene toda la razón y eso le jode. Ella esperaba que con esa foto todo el mundo le diga lo buena que está y tal, pero se ha encontrado con alguien que le dice las verdades a esa zorra premenopáusica y le jode. Vamos, que o me dices que estoy buena o si no me gusta lo que dices te doy una hostia.
Por otro lado, demuestra que es una cínica de mierda porque le acusa de valentía escudándose en que la critica por Twitter y se permite el lujo de amenazarle precisamente por Twitter. Por cierto, ¿esta amenaza no la censura Twitter? Curioso, ¿no? Si no hubieran bloqueado mi cuenta hubiera denunciado a esa puerca por violencia, pero me da que no me iban a hacer ni caso.
De todas formas esa furcia no pega ni un sello. Me encantaría ver a esa puta rodeada de menas, a ver si sacaba sus superpoderes chochales, la muy puerca.
Por cierto, India todo lo que dice ese tío es verdad - que es lo que te jode- y sí, eres una attention whore de manual, además de guarra y retrasada, ¿te enteras ya puta o te tengo que hacer un croquis para que lo entiendas, subnormal?


----------



## CarneconOjos (20 Oct 2022)

MarloStanfield dijo:


> Hosti tú....eres tontisimo, lo sabías?



Maruja limón, pégate un pantallazo de las redes sociales de tú hija-mujer-novia, que ya verás como sacamos para mejores pajas, qué con la India Martínez.

Anda subnormal, míratelo corre.....


----------



## Gwaihir (20 Oct 2022)

Tiene pinta de ser cómodo tumbarse en las piedras.


----------



## Don_Quijote (20 Oct 2022)

Ikkyu dijo:


> Parece que le afectó bastante el comentario de un anonimo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1233109
> 
> ...



Haré de abogado del Diablo.



1. Usar expresiones como "es de low IQ", indica una falta de inteligencia importante. O mal gusto lingüístico, al menos.
2. Escribir errores ortográficos adrede (warra con uve doble), indica un bajísimo nivel intelectual.
3. No sé quién es la Señora de la foto, pero decir que está "quemando sus últimos cartuchos", me parece bastante asilvestrado. A tenor de la foto, a esa Señora le quedan muchos cartuchos por quemar.


Criticar a una mujer que sube fotos en bikini para calentar al personal NO ES EL CAMINO.
Esto no es ni antifeminazismo, ni disensión, ni crítica, ni masculinismo.... Es, más bien, un berrinche de muy mal gusto.


Las mujeres SIEMPRE han intentado calentar al personal. Mucho antes del feminazismo ya lo hacían. Joder, seguramente lo hacían ya en la época de las cavernas. No hay nada de malo en ello, per sé.


----------



## CarneconOjos (20 Oct 2022)

Destila escases, necesidad, rencor, además de racismo autonómico de los seres superiores de la península.

Cebándose los maricones con ella, pero igual que sirve para liberar miserias personales del foro, que la usa como una olla exprés para liberar presión por su válvula de escape.


----------



## imaginARIO (20 Oct 2022)

Obviamente a la attentionwhore le ha sentado muy mal el comentario y ha perdido los papeles.

Es una amargada al borde del muro.


----------



## Topollillo (20 Oct 2022)

Es un buen vasco, estoy orgulloso de el, ha tratado a la morena del sur como lo que es.


----------



## El asistente de Echenique (20 Oct 2022)

Esto es grave, el séquito de babosos de la tipa le ha declarado la guerra a Unai: Última hora: los pagafantas de la gitana exhibicionista han iniciado una campaña de acoso contra Unai Aizpurúa. A nuestro Unai


----------



## klingsor (20 Oct 2022)

India, te quedan dos telediarios.

Vaya pena que das así, yo pensaba que las Mujeres erais otra cosa.

K


----------



## Coherente GT5 (20 Oct 2022)

*Las personas reales cumplimos punto por punto los dictados de LA LEY:*

-Fotos.

-Cientos de casos coincidentes

-Nóminas

-Probabilidad >99% en una muestra de 500 casos.

-"Poned a los modelos fitness más famosos y las fotos de sus novias al lado".

-"Lleváis 10 años sin hacer el simple experimento de hacer perfil fake de alfa y ver si liga".

-"Buscad en Instagram 100 pibonazas y sacad cuántas tienen novios betas".

-Buscar la verdad en los triunfadores: Marwa, Limitless, Connor Murphy, Tate, Bilzerian, David Bond...




La vida de un virgen fracasado se caracteriza por una *constante invención majadera de una realidad contraria a los hechos que tiene delante y en evitar todos los modos de encontrar la verdad.*

Ahí está EL GRAN MOTIVO, lo que más diferencia a alguien que ha ligado con cientos y gana mucho dinero de otro que es virgen y nunca ha trabajado con 47 años.

Jamás conocí a un feo o gordo que tuviera pandilla y no ligara. Jamás conocí alguien que dejara una carrera por no poder aprobar intentándolo. Jamás conocí alguien que intentándolo de verdad no encontrara trabajo. Jamás conocí alguien que quisiera ponerse fuerte y buscando de verdad no pudiera. Por todo eso llego a la siguiente reflexión:

Si todas las ratas del foro tuvieran algo de respeto por la realidad entonces buscarían soluciones y por cojones las encontrarían, por tanto no existirían los mongolos esquizofrénicos fracasados. El respeto a la realidad es el principal factor de éxito o fracaso.


----------



## morethanafeeling (20 Oct 2022)

Jajaja por la reacción se nota que ha puesto el dedo en la llaga.


----------



## Abort&cospelo (20 Oct 2022)

Normal que diga eso. Menuda guarra.


----------



## ¿Qué? (20 Oct 2022)

Unai esta en mi casa!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rafasx (20 Oct 2022)

La petarda esperaba varones babeando y encuentra indiferencia y sarcasmo.
A continuación se pone a hablar como una Charo desesperada y deja claro lo que realmente se esconde tras la apariencia.


----------



## CarneconOjos (20 Oct 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> Es un buen vasco, estoy orgulloso de el, ha tratado a la morena del sur como lo que es.



Como no podía ser de otra manera, se nota que compartís el mismo fenotipo y panorama mujeril, de esas cucarachas del norte que traeis al mundo. 










Ni para hacerle sombra a una gitana del Sur


----------



## tHE dOG (20 Oct 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Haré de abogado del Diablo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo único que indica es que eres un puto VIEJO NAUSEABUNDO que no se entera de nada desde que hiciste la mili en Melilla viejo tonto de los cojones.

Ese chaval te da mil vueltas en nivel cultural y estar al día del mundo y las expresiones, IDIOTA.

Qué asco de viejos joder. Moríos de una puta vez las langostas coño.


----------



## Malvender (20 Oct 2022)

tHE dOG dijo:


> Ni puta idea subnormal



Ahora se entiende entonces. No seas tan duro contigo mismo.


----------



## MarloStanfield (20 Oct 2022)

CarneconOjos dijo:


> Maruja limón, pégate un pantallazo de las redes sociales de tú hija-mujer-novia, que ya verás como sacamos para mejores pajas, qué con la India Martínez.
> 
> Anda subnormal, míratelo corre.....



Me reitero. Eres tontisimo


----------



## 917 (20 Oct 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> Joven?
> 
> Es El mal del que sufren todas estas pvtas
> Ver archivo adjunto 1234114



No cumple los 30, pero es más joven que la Mala.
Está muy polveable, en mi humilde opinión


----------



## Medaigualtodo (20 Oct 2022)

- - Unai Aizpurúa manda un mensaje a burbuja.info


----------



## Vanatico (20 Oct 2022)

La Jenny Jessy esta pasada de vueltas.


----------



## Anonimo23 (20 Oct 2022)

muchos likes tiene la ultima foto, entre las charos y los putos lametacones estamos apañados

y todos los boomers salidos de mierda de los comentarios dandole las palmas es la ostia


----------



## lagartiniano (20 Oct 2022)

Cuando dice lo de a la cara, se refiere a la cara delante de algún acompañante huele bragas, esa de pegar a alguien, como mucho le pega la gonorrea.


----------



## Sonico (20 Oct 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Burbuja está en la noosfera.



Aquí hay de todo.
A veces me arrepiento de tener a Trolls en ignore como a Penitenciagite, xichomalo o Solidario García. De NODIANO ya ni hablamos. Dan mucho juego


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (20 Oct 2022)

Pues parece que al tal Unai le han fulmidado la cuenta, porque entre desde Google a su perfil de Twitter y no es posible.


----------



## Don_Quijote (20 Oct 2022)

tHE dOG dijo:


> Lo único que indica es que eres un puto VIEJO NAUSEABUNDO que no se entera de nada desde que hiciste la mili en Melilla viejo tonto de los cojones.
> 
> Ese chaval te da mil vueltas en nivel cultural y *estar al día del mundo* y las expresiones, IDIOTA.
> 
> Qué asco de viejos joder. Moríos de una puta vez las langostas coño.



Ese chaval no está al día del mundo. Está al día de Twitter.
Creo que a los chavales de hoy en día les cuesta ver la diferencia.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (20 Oct 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Pues parece que al tal Unai le han fulmidado la cuenta, porque entre desde Google a su perfil de Twitter y no es posible.



Es que el tema de las redes sociales es chungo, Bowman. Dices algo contrario a la mayoría y todo el mundo a presionarte. Y acabas borrando tus cuentas para evitar problemas o te las borran ellos como le hicieron a Donald Trump


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (20 Oct 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> Es que el tema de las redes sociales es chungo, Bowman. Dices algo contrario a la mayoría y todo el mundo a presionarte. Y acabas borrando tus cuentas para evitar problemas o te las borran ellos como le hicieron a Donald Trump



A saber la que le habrá caído por ese tuit desafortunado, es posible que haya inmolado su cuenta el mismo.


----------



## Topollillo (20 Oct 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> La Jenny Jessy esta pasada de vueltas.



Ni con un palo toco yo a esa, le tiene que salir un huevo de south asian en Gedmtach.


----------



## Diablo (20 Oct 2022)

Esta claro que lo que más le ha jodido es que la llamara guarra. Por algo será.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (20 Oct 2022)

Diablo dijo:


> Esta claro que lo que más le ha jodido es que la llamara guarra. Por algo será.



Como se pica la tana capoeireira


----------



## kickflip (20 Oct 2022)

Lo más grave es la tiparraca que responde a Unai, diciendo que los tíos tienen poca testosterona porque comentan otra cosa que no sea lo buena que está la de la foto. Sí, se está quejando de que los hombres ya no lanzan piropos, pero, se quejaban hace tiempo porque...les decían piropos, y eso las hacía sentir incómodas. Estas tías no saben lo quieren, les jode que pasen de ellas aunque estén mostrando lo máximo que pueden dar de ellas mismas (el cuerpo)  en fin, lo mejor es pasar...


----------



## Conde de Montecristo + (20 Oct 2022)

kickflip dijo:


> Lo más grave es la tiparraca que responde a Unai, diciendo que los tíos tienen poca testosterona porque comentan otra cosa que no sea lo buena que está la de la foto. Sí, se está quejando de que los hombres ya no lanzan piropos, pero, se quejaban hace tiempo porque...les decían piropos, y eso las hacía sentir incómodas. Estas tías no saben lo quieren, les jode que pasen de ellas aunque estén mostrando lo máximo que pueden dar de ellas mismas (el cuerpo)  en fin, lo mejor es pasar...




Yo considero que es todo un arte que debemos mejorar y perfeccionar el mirar a las mujeres que van de divas de modo que no se den cuenta de ello , con mucho disimulo, de este modo nos alegramos la vista, y a la vez se nota que les jode no percibir miradas ni palabras de modo descarado, que es para lo que viven realmente .


----------



## Charo afgana (20 Oct 2022)

Charles70 dijo:


> Dos cositas, como dice el del anuncio.
> 
> La tipa es de las Palmeras, quien sea o haya vivido en Cordoba ya sabe por dónde van los tiros.
> 
> ...



En tu puta vida has practicado un deporte de contacto/lucha/combate o cómo lo quieras llamar,

Capoeira  

Que es una mujer...
cualquier hombre con mala leche revienta a una mujer entrenada en artes marciales.

(Además que la mayoría de academias de Capoeira se dedican actualmente a bailar)


----------



## cuartango (21 Oct 2022)

Qué grande Unai. Fue compañero conmigo en la universidad, un tío divertidísimo y que caía bien a todo el mundo.

Como habéis comentado, la verdad duele. Una pena que tuviera que borrar el twit y demás, lo de la libertad de expresión ya como que no existe en este país.


----------



## Lammero (21 Oct 2022)

Si su trabajo consiste en influenzorrearse, se entiende su cabreo.
Le ha afeado la mercancía.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (21 Oct 2022)

COMO LE GUSTA EXHIBIRSE A LA CHONI ESA

SERÁ QUE NO TIENE OTRA COSA QUE APORTAR.


----------



## charofilia (21 Oct 2022)

Marrana y vieja que le gusta que le adulen


----------



## alguiencualquiera (8 Dic 2022)

EC83 dijo:


> Si no te gusta ver las redes de esas tipas, qué haces viéndolas?
> A mí me parece que tiene un físico increíble para esa edad. El resto me la pela



No te la vas a tirar, salu2


----------



## alguiencualquiera (8 Dic 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


> Guarra y peleona



No me gustan las peleonas, son las más difíciles y encima patalean cuando se la metes, las muy histéricas.


----------



## eL PERRO (8 Dic 2022)

Lo que no se yo es por que el omegazo de mierda ese no denuncio a la puta por amenazas directas


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (8 Dic 2022)

¿Se supo algo más del Incel que desapareció de las redes, aterrorizado por las amenazas de la tía?


----------



## alguiencualquiera (8 Dic 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Lo que no se yo es por que el omegazo de mierda ese no denuncio a la puta por amenazas directas



Pues podría haberlo hecho. Pero perder el tiempo con estas putas guarras. Joder, de verdad. Es para encerrarlas en un puto cubo de cemento en el que sólo hayan agujeros para respirar, comer, cagar y follar cuando me dé la gana. Así por lo menos están quietecitas y no haciendo el mongolo.


----------



## NIKK (8 Dic 2022)

Que enseñe el chocho, total, menuda guarrilla.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (8 Dic 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Lo que no se yo es por que el omegazo de mierda ese no denuncio a la puta por amenazas directas



Porque, no solo es un omega, si no que es un marica, como todos los que preferís entender, antes que acercaros a vuestras odiadas féminas, mariconazo.


----------



## magufone (8 Dic 2022)

alguiencualquiera dijo:


> No te la vas a tirar, salu2



Lol, solo te falto el "lo sabes, verdad?"


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (8 Dic 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> os imagináis que un hombre le diga a una mujer te llevabas una hostia?
> 
> ya tendría todas las asociaciones de irene denunciándole por amenazas y a saber que más



¿pero ellas no eran pacíficas? se pone como un basilisco porque le afean la conducta, si fuera mentira no se pondría así.

Yo no sabía quien era esta petarda, he ido a ver quien era y por qué tiene un nombre tan ridículo y me encuentro con que no se llama así, se llama jennifer jessica martínez. A la choni de la madre y al gualtrapa del padre no les pareció suficiente con que fuera la jessy o la jenny, tenía que ser las dos cosas.

Yo creo que su nombre artístico debería ser la jessyjenny.


----------



## magufone (8 Dic 2022)

A veces me pregunto si todo este exceso de atencion de verdad les da placer o por el contrario solo les alivia cual chute de dopamina.
Cuando alguien se siente bien consigo mismo no suele tener necesidad de tanta atencion...


----------



## alguiencualquiera (9 Dic 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Lol, solo te falto el "lo sabes, verdad?"



Ya, pero ésta es la versión castellana de no te la vas a coger salu2.


----------



## Karlb (9 Dic 2022)

Charles70 dijo:


> Dos cositas, como dice el del anuncio.
> 
> La tipa es de las Palmeras, quien sea o haya vivido en Cordoba ya sabe por dónde van los tiros.
> 
> ...



Será lo que sea y es más aún, eso que le ha insinuado el tal Unai y eso lo va seguir siendo por mucho capoira que haga. Por eso se cabrea,


----------



## Karlb (9 Dic 2022)

rondo dijo:


> Jennifer Jessica doble nombre de choni



Tiene la doble nachonilidad.


----------

